# MOE'S GARAGE: Shade Tree Mechanic Of Plastic



## s.moe

Well guys I've started my own thread, Don't know how long it'll be in business....Guess it depends on how good of a builder I am,and if I can keep posting new pic's along and along....Criticism & Prase welcome here, But no Checks......WELL I've decided since it's going to be Moe's Garage,, I need a truck to haul'em in on  ...This is a 1/24 Scale scratchbuilt Rollback Wrecker I did about 10 years back : It was a 1/24 scale Monogram kit of a Ford F-350 Dually and was the bulk of the build....It originally was an Extra Cab but I cut it down to a standard cab by chopping about an inch out of it and the interior..The cuts came out so clean that I had no problem glueing the cab rear, back to the cab front,and there was very little filling and sanding.....The rollback's deck is all scratchbuilt...With the grid work and rails being made using three different sizes of styrene I beams....The 2 outside rails were 1/2",,the 2 underside rails were 3/8" and all of the small support rails were 1/8" width's...After this was completed it was covered using .030 thick sheet styrene to make the deck....Then a 1/2" wide piece of C chanel was used to make the light bar.... The amber lights were made from an old (empty) lighter,which was cut in half and glued end to end..I liked the shape it made,with both ends slightly rounded.. The winch & fire extinguisher I swiped out of the old parts box....(I think the winch is from an old ARMY duce and a half truck)....After building the rolldeck to the size I thought was correct,,I then cut the frame to the length I needed. This left a 2&3/4" gap that I had to fill in to connect the front and rear sections back together.,,I used extra strips of styrene to strengthen the frame at this point on both the rails...The hydraulic's pistons were made from round tubing ,the main piston, the rear deck lift,and it's pistons,as well as the operation levers on both sides,where copied as close to original as I could make them.. Then I lengthened both the driveshaft and exhaust,and just built the engine&tranny, straight out the box,added the three scratchbuilt utility boxes to the frame sides, for tool storage......All that was left was paint and final assembly......I saw a wrecker like this that was this color combo, I liked it so thats why I chose it......Hope everyone likes it too..........OH,, and for all you #3 fans out there,,Don't be Mad at me for DALE'S wrecked Lumina,,it was a build I did for a guy that wanted it done that way,,BUT he NEVER paid me for it ,sooo......No Money,,,,No Model......Too much time and effort in it to give it away..............Thanks everyone..............MOE

:wave: WELCOME, To all of the "Guest's" Visiting my Garage....To see my attachment's (photo's).....You need to Join HobbyTalk....It's totally FREE and Easy,,,, Once a Member,, You can get a look at them as well as Post-in and join in on all that's going on here at the Shop......AS well as ALL the Other Fellow's,Great Thread's--Garage's, Too......


----------



## scottnkat

hey, nice job on that, Moe!! I love how you brought it all together like that and my wife got a kick out of the cigarette lighter. It looks really great!


----------



## harristotle

Wow, that is one sweet build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Guess it depends on how good a builder you are, eh? Well, sorry to say this Moe, but you aint a 'good' builder-- you're an *AWESOME* builder in my book! 

This thing is off the scales-- over the top-- incredible!!! Everything about it is just........ just......... I can't even find the words-- *'WOW!'* doesn't even seem adequate:thumbsup::thumbsup: That is some serious scratchbuilding on the rollback-- especially making it 'operational'-- too cool! And the light bar-- from the ciggy lighter-- most excellent. 

I could go on, and on, and on....

You *gotta* share with us, how you wrecked Dale's Lumina-- *that is unreal!*


I don't even want to go back to my own garage now....... just want to hang out here in yours!


----------



## Rondo

I was so busy looking at the wrecker that the car barely registered. Very nice wreckage!


----------



## DOM-19

great build moe,dual wheels ,great chassis job =DOM


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"HOLY DOG POOP"* Moe,....lol.....I mean "wow"........Like SW just said, Un Freekin Real Workmanship,...There are so many small things to bring up about that build, I don't even know where to start,....The Half way rolled up windows in the cab of the truck,,.....KILLER WORK, and Is that the same side and place the intimidator bought it on that sacred day as well?,.......Sure looks like it,...


*"YOU ARE A MASTER BUILDER MY FRIEND",....*I could never do this kind of work my self,..and wouldn't even try now,..but Perfect subject mater as well,....You will be a Hard one to match out here dude,..No doubt about it,...
"OUT FREEKIN STANDING" * (A+)*




*Ian*


----------



## AJ-1701

*STRUTH!!!* :thumbsup:

s.moe I don't know much about the car side of the hobby But I do know an excelent build when I see one  I love the look of the pranged up race car & I too would like to know how you did it?

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## Dave621955

Fantastic build Moe. The dually is great, I really appreiciate any builder who sees past what a kit contains and then goes there. BUT the wreckage on the car is second to none. You, my friend are an artist!!


----------



## 440 dakota

I agree both are really sharp and well done,whats the secret for the wreck damage ?


----------



## Ian Anderson

This guy is UNREAL isn't he Ron,...lol......Looks like we got are moneys worth on this one,..lol....*NO DOUBT*,....




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

OK guy's.....Sorry I haven't replyed to any of the post's the last couple of days, had some bussiness out of town to take care of.....scottnkat...harristotle...Schwinnster...Rondo...DOM-19...AJ-1701...Dave 621955...440 dakota...And last, BUT not lest my friend, IAN....You helped to get me on here, so I'm going to do my best not to let you and the guy's down. Seriously Guy's, Thanks for all the complements, All of you posted !!! I was kind of torn on what type of wrecker to try to build, before I done this.... I worked for almost two years at a paint and body shop and they had both a standard wrecker and a rollback, so I knew pretty much what they looked like. The decision on the standard wrecker was, How was I going to do the Boom, winches and cables, The hydraulic's for the and the rear lift bar??? The decision on the rollback was The deck and the rear lift bar only.....( choice made ) I wasn't going to try to do any hydraulic's 'cause it wasn't going to be functional....The deck would just be glued to the frame,,,So I went down to the Hobbyshop and picked up the supplies I thought I needed, including the truck kit, and that weekend I started the build. Cutting the cab was 1st and and I found this turned out very easy. I guess because I got lucky with the cuts,, the rear of the cab fit back with hardly any filling or sanding.. Next was the rest of the kit and I did it straight out of the box. Then the next weekend was when I started on the deck. After checking and rechecking of how long and wide I needed it, I started the grid work under the deck. And since I could look at the one at the shop, I had some idea on how it needed to look. Once I got the deck done, I did the frame.....A friend came over one day to see it and he's the one who talked me into making it functional,,Sooo....I figure I got about twenty to twenty-five days total in it ,,Start to finish...... Glad you all liked it...........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Now about the Earnhardt Lumina,,It was done for a fellow who asked me if I'd build it for him. He told me how he wanted it to look and gave me some copies of different wrecked racecars that he got off the internet.. I asked him if he wanted to get the kit or me ?? He told me to get it and I told him about how long it would take me and what I'd charge to do it for,,Deal done.....I built the frame first, then heated it slowly with a lighter, moving it back and forth, never letting it stay in one place to long. Then as the plastic softened, I'd bend it to try and match the photos..After the frame was done, then I'd do the same to the body. Heat it up till it was soft,,But not melted,,and bend it like the photos..Then check it to the frame, over and over till it was a match to the wreckage on the frame. All that was left was paint and finial assembly, decals, then a couple coats of gloss enamel. After a few days of dry time I took some 1000 grit wet or dry sandpaper and sanded it a little, to give it that hit the wall scuffed up look.......After it was done, called the guy up and told him I had it ready...Then he tells me,,He's changed his mind and don't want it, because he seen what the kit costs in the store, and the price I was charging to do it was too much money......I'd bought the kit,used my paints and glue,spent a week and a half on it, not to mention burning the daylights out of my fingers on the hot plastic......heck, I should have got double what I was asking to do it.....NO Problem into the case it goes.....My build...My trophy.............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Moe, I love the truck and how you shortened the cab, that thing is terriffic! Even the Ironbutt (as I called him) car looks fantastic. I love how the right front tire looks like it is down onto it's inner liner! Great job!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500.....Thanks man,, As for the tire on the Lumina....Here's how I did it....I took the tire and inserted a pair of 8" Needle Nose pliers through the middle till snug,,,Then ran it over my belt sander to make a flat spot...Have to do this a little at a time,,Because the sander will eat up the rubber FAST....Once it's flat enough, I just run it over an open flame and mashed it down flat........Instant flat tire........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

*Dale's lumina*

Ok Guy's....Since I've given you a peek at Dale's car,,I've decided to post a few more pic's of it....Hope they come out ok,, Had to dodge the rain drops, here today.......MOE..


----------



## harristotle

I was wondering if we were going to see more of this, I love the attention to detail!


----------



## s.moe

harristotle....Yeah didn't want to leave you guy's hanging,, I was trying to give the guy his money's worth.....His loss,, My gain.....Thanks........MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

71 Charger 500 said:


> Moe, I love the truck and how you shortened the cab, that thing is terriffic! Even the Ironbutt (as I called him) car looks fantastic. I love how the right front tire looks like it is down onto it's inner liner! Great job!
> 
> Mo


I wont even Ask Mo, how you gave him that name dude, (Ironbutt),...WE DONT WONT TO KNOW,....lol....lol...lol...I mean, _"Don't Ask, Don't Tell", _works for me on that one...lol..lol..

Anyway, Great Intimidator Wreck model job there Moe like I said before, Got to be a first for me to see ANYONE DO THAT to one of his cars,...So, IS THAT THE SAME SIDE as the one that took him out ?????...



*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ian......Yeah,, It's pretty close to the area where the impact took place on Dale's car at Daytona.....Front right corner....But as for his real car, I've never seen any up close pic's of the damage....I was watching the race when it happened,,It really didn't look like he took that hard of a hit, compared to some of the crashes I've seen......I did this build a year before the crash happened,,But it's kind of hard not to think of it when you look at it........MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> I wont even Ask Mo, how you gave him that name dude, (Ironbutt),...WE DONT WONT TO KNOW,....lol....lol...lol...I mean, _"Don't Ask, Don't Tell", _works for me on that one...lol..lol..
> 
> Anyway, Great Intimidator Wreck model job there Moe like I said before, Got to be a first for me to see ANYONE DO THAT to one of his cars,...So, IS THAT THE SAME SIDE as the one that took him out ?????...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ian*


One of Dale's nicknames was "Ironhead", I changed it around to Ironbutt and that is actually cleaned up a little, lol.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]* Sounds good to me my frined,....





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I was NOT a fan of Earnhardt !


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats interesting Mo, Because I still have all three or four of those Earnhart Nascar kits I bought from you a while back as well, That kind of explains why you sold them I guess,..lol..lol..I have quite a few of his model kits now with those adistions,.....And Let me know if you wont to part with anything else as well,..I'm always looking as you well know,...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

71 Charger 500 said:


> I was NOT a fan of Earnhardt !


Me either, either one of them. Jr's ego is something else, anytime he talks to the media it's like it's an inconvenience or something. Sr. was a good driver, probably the best of his time but had Kulwicki and Davey not died in '93 I think they would both have been better racers. Had Davey lived Jeff Gordon would never have had the chance to be as good as he was, Davey would have over-shadowed him. And had Adam Petty not died, the Petty name would have been still a racing success. That 10 or so years really changed the face of NASCAR, that's for sure.


----------



## s.moe

Pete....What you just said is my thoughts,exactlly......I wasn't a fan of DALE, But he was a good seat of the pants driver.... I'd watch him pull off moves, that others would think twice about first....He reminded me of some of the early greats..R. PETTY,B. ALLISON,C. TURNER,FIREBALL ROBERTS,D. PEARSON, etc.....TO me it's just not the same anymore to watch......Use to if I couldn't watch it live, I'd tape it and watch it when I got home.......Now if I miss the race,,Just look at ESPN to see who won..............MOE..


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Moe, thanks for filling us in on how you did the rollback, and especially 'the' car You must have some incredible patience, to 'wreck' the frame first-- and _then_ to 'wreck' the body to match it--* Wow!* That's some awesome model building there Dude:thumbsup::thumbsup: and _then_ to put the decals on the twisted 'metal'

I always liked watching the Intimidator. Always wondered why everyone else didn't, or couldn't, drive like he did. I saw 'the' wreck on TV-- totally weird, how it didn't seem at all like it should've killed him.


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster......Yeah,,I always hoped old Earnhardt would get out of the on track driving ,,without getting hurt and become a hands on car owner......He probablly would have been as good an owner as Roush,hendrich,etc..Maybe even better...Now we'll never know..................And your welcome,dude,,,anytime I can help you out, give me a holler..................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Me either, either one of them. Jr's ego is something else, anytime he talks to the media it's like it's an inconvenience or something. Sr. was a good driver, probably the best of his time but had Kulwicki and Davey not died in '93 I think they would both have been better racers. Had Davey lived Jeff Gordon would never have had the chance to be as good as he was, Davey would have over-shadowed him. And had Adam Petty not died, the Petty name would have been still a racing success. That 10 or so years really changed the face of NASCAR, that's for sure.


I agree with ya Pete and I will just add Tim Richmond to your list. That boy could flat drive a race car! ANY kind of race car! Even "different" ones. http://www.jakessite.com/2005/reece/reece.html


----------



## s.moe

Guy's ....Don't hold it against me for saying this,,But as you all can see by my Avatar,,,I'M a Richard Petty Fan......I have to thank my Uncle for getting me interested in NASCAR,, Some forty + years ago.....Richard was Top Dog..Back then.....Till (I HATE TO SAY THIS) he switched over to the Torino.......But, He got back with Plymouth and that '70 SUPERBIRD and next came that ( coke bottle shaped) Charger and became the KING.......200 Big ones.....NOW,, I hear some of you out there saying,,PETTY in a FORD,,,Nahh,......Yep,HE WAS..............I've built his Torino,,Well as close as I could get it anyway.....I'll try to show a pic or to of it if anyone's interested..........Got the "BIRD" Too--It's Signed by Richard, Himself......umm humm........ok ok moe,calm down.........Ha,Ha,Ha......But,really if you all want to see them let me know.......They're Old Builds though,, Nothing like what I did with Earnhardt's car.............MOE..


----------



## harristotle

s.moe said:


> Guy's ....Don't hold it against me for saying this,,But as you all can see by my Avatar,,,I'M a Richard Petty Fan......I have to thank my Uncle for getting me interested in NASCAR,, Some forty + years ago.....Richard was Top Dog..Back then.....Till (I HATE TO SAY THIS) he switched over to the Torino.......But, He got back with Plymouth and that '70 SUPERBIRD and next came that ( coke bottle shaped) Charger and became the KING.......200 Big ones.....NOW,, I hear some of you out there saying,,PETTY in a FORD,,,Nahh,......Yep,HE WAS..............I've built his Torino,,Well as close as I could get it anyway.....I'll try to show a pic or to of it if anyone's interested..........Got the "BIRD" Too--It's Signed by Richard, Himself......umm humm........ok ok moe,calm down.........Ha,Ha,Ha......But,really if you all want to see them let me know.......They're Old Builds though,, Nothing like what I did with Earnhardt's car.............MOE..


I would definitely be interested in seeing that Petty Torino.


----------



## s.moe

harristotle.........YE ASKED and YE SHALL RECEIVE.......I'll post'em tomorrow,around noon,,,sometime.........Till tomorrow......Later guy's..................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Guy's ....Don't hold it against me for saying this,,But as you all can see by my Avatar,,,I'M a Richard Petty Fan......I have to thank my Uncle for getting me interested in NASCAR,, Some forty + years ago.....Richard was Top Dog..Back then.....Till (I HATE TO SAY THIS) he switched over to the Torino.......But, He got back with Plymouth and that '70 SUPERBIRD and next came that ( coke bottle shaped) Charger and became the KING.......200 Big ones.....NOW,, I hear some of you out there saying,,PETTY in a FORD,,,Nahh,......Yep,HE WAS..............I've built his Torino,,Well as close as I could get it anyway.....I'll try to show a pic or to of it if anyone's interested..........Got the "BIRD" Too--It's Signed by Richard, Himself......umm humm........ok ok moe,calm down.........Ha,Ha,Ha......But,really if you all want to see them let me know.......They're Old Builds though,, Nothing like what I did with Earnhardt's car.............MOE..


I've been a lifelong Petty fan too. I even was around in '64 when Lee drove his last race. My grandfather worked for Chrysler so I was brought up the Mopar way. When cut, I bleed Pentastar blue.

Richard went to Ford when Chrysler refused to allow him to switch from the Plymouth Roadrunner/GTX body that he had been running in '68, to the Dodge Daytona for '69. Chrysler had told him, "nope, you're a Plymouth guy, no Daytona for you". So he switched to Ford. Chrysler came beggin for the Petty's to return to the Plymouth camp and asked what it would take to get him back. They told Chrysler to make them a Plymouth version of the Daytona and thus the Plymouth Superbird was born.


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500.......MOE,here......YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT,,SIR.....I couldn't have explained it any better than that......That year the Petty's had two"BIRDS"at Daytona..Richard in his#43 and in the other car..#40,a fellow by the name of Pete Hamilton....Who by the way,,WON the race....Richard's BIRD was fast, but faided late in the race.....I recall............MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Richard blew the engine on lap 7 at the Daytona 500. Everyone expected Richard to call Pete in and take over his ride but of course, history tells us that he didn't do that. Pete also won both races at Talladega that year in the Superbird. I don't recall Richard ever winning in the Bird.

Another plus for Petty Enterprises upon their return to Plymouth was that they got the deal to supply all of the parts for the Mopar teams in NA$CAR. Up to that point, Ray Nichels had that deal. All said and done, it was a good deal for the Petty's all the way around.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500.....Your memory sure is a lot better than mine....I guess it was talladaga,,Where he ran good......But no he didn't win any races in it,, Just wasn't his year.......It was Pete's.......MOE..


----------



## CJTORINO

I'm curious to see your build of King Richard's Talladega Torino.
c'mon, show me your build. then I'll share my torino.


----------



## s.moe

OK GUY'S.....As promissed Here's my Petty Torino.....BUT,,I'm must say I'm not happy with it....Had it tucked away in the box for a decade,, Last old build I did before doing modern kit's.....Never did get the correct fender decals to complete it ......So NO top coat on it......Now I find it's discolored between the decal and the paint......Open to idea's on how to fix this though........Anyway,,For good measure I throwed in my two Petty" Birds" from the '70 season.........I used AMT's '69 Talladega Kit for the Torino,,built straight from the box,, just used some JNJ Hobbies decals.......But the two Monogram "Birds" had to do alot of work to make them into racecars,,as they where street car moldels.....The kit had a molded vinal top that I had to sand off..as well as the rear seat ,,it had to be removed,,rollcages added,,etc...etc.....Hope you guy's like them.....I know this later than I said I'd post'em.....Lost everything while ago.....................MOE..


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Moe,...For a guy who couldn't post his own picture at first on here,...You sure do take EXALENT SHOOTS, As well as Great Lighting and, ALL THE NEEDED SKILLS to do Anything in this field, and anywhere else..........lol...


I think we where Hustled Here guys,..You knew how to do that stuff, all along didn't you Moe,..lol..
And if not and you where able to fallow My "VERY HARD" TO READ INSTRUSTIONS, ????..

You are truly a Very intelligent person for sure my friend, with the skills to do ANYTHING you put your mind to I should think,..{VERY NICE BUILD BY THE WAY).....Your not fooling this old dog anymore dude,.......I could use a man with skills like that around my businesses, ..So if You ever get around my neck of the woods and need a good job,..GIVE ME A CALL,..Your Hired on the spot, And No I'm not kidding.....Your skills WOULD BE PUT OT THE TEST,.....even know you lead a SAFE LIFE no doubt, you may be better off where your at,....lol...lol...It can get a little sketchy around these parts from time to time,....DONT ASK,....Even know I'm Very UP and UP...in everything I do,..but you need good skills to do ANY KIND of self build businesses is all...




*Ian*


----------



## CJTORINO

That is a beautiful build on the Talladega Torino.
terrific stuff. The '70 Superbirds are amazing as well.
using the monogram kit required alot of work.
and alot of sandpaper to remove the vinyl top!

*okey dokey, here ya go:*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The King's initials on one of your models????? Okay, I'm officially jealous !!!!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Moe, there are so many different versions of that Torino, they didn't have decal placement concitency like they do these days. They just seemed to put them where ever they wanted to from week to week. One week it might be four decals and the next week it would twelve or fifteen. Build it the way you want too. They all look great to me!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

KILLER BUILD CJ,.."Yes"..I love to see your builds my self,...I ALWAYS HAVE...there far and few between when you show them to us, But worth the wait to see them when you whip them out,..NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, your a MATER BUILDER DUDE,...Im sure we all agree on that,..




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

CJ TORINO......Talk about a beautiful Torino,, You got it there my friend.......I'm guessing about a '72 year model ??? Allways like those shaker scoop's sticking through the hood....Don't know why.......VERY NICE...............MOE


----------



## s.moe

Ian.......My,,friend....I didn't say anything about I couldn't build model's,,I said I didn't know if All You Guy's Would Think They Where Good Enough To Post........NO Hustler Here,, Man........It's been about ten LONG years, since I've built any kit's What-so-ever......Everything I've shown so far is all OLD builds.....Was ten years younger,,,Had better eyesight,,,less arthritis,,,more stamina,,,a smaller gut,,,and more hair...........I'm in the process of trying to do a new build now......Bill Elliott's T-Bird from his rookie year.......Got an old T-Bird dragster kit that I'm going to try to use for the NASCAR body,,,But it's going to take ALOT of putty to do this......The chassis is coming from a newer NASCAR kit though.....That will be a pretty much,, out of the box build,, for that part of it........I've still got a few more" Old build's" I can show....So you guy's don't worry.......I sure can't TURN'EM OUT like PETE can.........Never could keep up with him....I'm telling you..............I'll show'em when I got'em..................MOE..


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500.... YES...MO.....Those are King Richard's initial's......I went to his shop for the last open house that he had as a driver,,,This was the year he had his Fan Appreciation Tour,,,MAN, Let me tell you there were people there by the thousand's....Maybe fifty times that much......I really not sure,,But I was there with my wife and her parents...My in-laws only live three hour's away,,From Petty's shop........We stood in this long line that looped back and forth several dozen times,,Right there in Richard's parent's front yard......IT led up to their front steps,, where Richard sat in this huge chair, while he signed,everything and anything people handed him.....At first some people got to pose for photo's,with him, But they said it was holding everyone else up ....So they stopped it,,and the line got faster.......WE stood in line for nine hours....And by the time I got to him, his hand was so give out from signing all day,,That's what he wrote on it....Not his trademark signature.....As he handed it back, He said" good job".........I would've loved for it to have been in his fancy trademark signing,,,But I've had a few collectors of NASCAR memorabilia,, tell me it's worth more the way he signed it,because it's different and I've got video proof he signed it that way.......If you look at the two Superbirds, You'll notice a slight differance in color.....That's because I put four coats of clear over it.......Will never get another one like it,,You know.....................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thats a cool story Moe!

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

s.moe said:


> CJ TORINO......Talk about a beautiful Torino,, You got it there my friend.......I'm guessing about a '72 year model ??? Allways like those shaker scoop's sticking through the hood....Don't know why.......VERY NICE...............MOE


 
Thanks everyone.
The Kit is a Revell '70 cobra torino. Had to use the tail light assembly from the Monogram Pro/Modeler '70 Torino GT. I modeleled it after my 1:1 1971 Torino GT. still looking for some finned rocker panels............
'71 was the last year for ram-air (shaker hood) and my '71 GT has one.

*my '71 Ford Torino GT:*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJ, that is one cool car now!

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

Thanks! It mainly just sits in the garage next to my Mustang.
with premium fuel at $4.00 a gallon, and this 429cj gets 8 mpg............
it sits.....alot.


----------



## s.moe

CJ TORINO......I stand corrected...You got two beautiful Torino's.......One for show,, And one That'll definitely get up and go..My friend............Hey,, you got to take it for a spin every once in awhile.....Right???.....Live a little............Now I see where you got your Identity from..........Love it...................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> Thanks! It mainly just sits in the garage next to my Mustang.
> with premium fuel at $4.00 a gallon, and this 429cj gets 8 mpg............
> it sits.....alot.


I've got a 71 Charger 500 in the garage with a 400 that's bored .030 that I am still re-assembling. I don't care if it gets TWO MPG, I'm gonna drive the crap out of it! LOL


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe nice builds on the Petty cars and great story always wanted to do the Barracuda he drag raced but the bodies are tough to get 

CJ great Torinos both the kit and esp your real one


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota......Hey thank's, man.......Glad you liked them, both........Alot of people don't even know that Richard did some dragracing.......I too have thought about building a model of his Barracuda,, I've got a book that shows a few photo's of it.....I've always liked to build models that people don't see on the shelves in the stores....Years ago I'd look for bootleg or aftermarket decals, to try to do builds that where different.....Now I see that if you got the right equipment at home,,You can make your own decals for just about anything you want......That's what's so great about our hobby,,You don't just have to build a kit like it comes straight out of the box..............MOE...


----------



## Schwinnster

Your garage is looking great Moe:thumbsup: CJ's Torinos-- both *awesome!*And love your Super Birds! _Great_ conversion work. On the #40 car, are the 40's on the doors and trunk-- decals--or hand painted? They almost look hand painted, like they might've been hand painted on the real car.

Wonder if you shot some clear over the #43 Torino if that would maybe 'restore' the clear to the decals? Not sure, just wondering....


----------



## s.moe

Schwinnster....As much as I wish those Awesome C J Torino's were mine,,,,Sadly I can't take someone elses credit for them......They belong to a great guy who is a Hobby Talk Pro on here....(C J TORINO),, He was kind enough to post them for me,,(US),,aka Everyone here.......And as for the #40 decals I cut them out of a white decal sheet and painted the black shading on them....At that time I didn't know decals could be printed off on a computer......As for the Torino decals,, I'm not sure what to do there,,Was hopeing someone on here,, had the same problem at one time and could help.....I'm probably going to replace the number decals with new ones,,But leave the letter ones on it...They don't seem too bad......What I'm afraid of is, if I spray a top coat over them like it is now and it stay's dark,,I've got alot more work to do then.............MOE..


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota......What's this I read on Ian's thread about You using a Smoke Pole for Whitetails........I love Venison, Dude.....Almost as much as building kit's......I'm a stick and string Man,,,Myself....But do have a CVA 50 cal.,,,,,,Rut's hot and heavy here now....But haven't been......Can't seem to tear myself away from this FORUM..............MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe you gotta go can't miss a season,yeah i'm just getting into Muzzle been wanting one for a couple years so a few less kits for me and the T/C happened going to sight the scope in this weekend,also into archery so have been pretty busy practicing havn't made it happen yet the weather has been kinda warm and not much going on arround here yet have seen a few good deer though and a couple bruisers have been taken but rut is still a couple weeks away here late Oct to bout Thanksgiving then they let the gun guys loose for a week and I stay out of the woods cause a lot shoot first and sort it out later


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota......Man I'd like to go every day...Use to before real life happened....Wife,,Kids,,....Just too busy right now....I try to get one whole week,,(up a tree),,though every year....Your season is two to three weeks behind ours....The 1st good cool snap here the bucks start to rutting.....Could be 1st OCT. or 31 OCT.,,But usually mid OCT. to mid NOV.,,,Pretty much use bow now...Only thing I haven't used to take a trophy Yet..........May your aim be true and straight.............MOE.


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota.......Here's my two best mounted....12 pt...206 lb...scores 140 6/8....BWTR....Just did make book.....30-06........320 yds....
8 pt....198 lb.....scores 136 2/8......blackpowder........15 yds....................MOE.

Around here most deer avg. 165- 185 lbs......and score around the 110s


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey Moe, did you know that Richard also ran a '66 Barracuda in a Sports cars race once?


----------



## s.moe

Hey MO.......It's MOE.......You got me on that one......When and Where ??..................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500 said:


> I've got a 71 Charger 500 in the garage with a 400 that's bored .030 that I am still re-assembling. I don't care if it gets TWO MPG, I'm gonna drive the crap out of it! LOL


MISSED THIS ONE MO...I hear you, Man.......You only live once...Do it while your young.............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Hey MO.......It's MOE.......You got me on that one......When and Where ??..................MOE.


Virginia International Raceway, check it out here. http://www.virhistory.com/vir/66-transam/tc-6608.htm


----------



## Pete McKay

71 Charger 500 said:


> Hey Moe, did you know that Richard also ran a '66 Barracuda in a Sports cars race once?


I thought that was the drag car. I remember it was 1965 when the drivers were "on strike" and he had an accident, rolled the car and killed a child. There was like a million in lawsuits, an unheard of amount at the time.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, Richard did drag race a Cuda in 65. Here is the story of that car and the accident.

http://www.1962to1965mopar.ornocar.com/mmo12007.html


Richard Petty and Petty Enterprises went drag racing. In a Barracuda that they called "Outlawed," Petty attracted large crowds wherever his raced. Unfortunately, on 28 February 1965, the same day that a 100-miler was being run at the Asheville-Weaverville Speedway in Weaverville, North Carolina, Petty and "Outlawed" were at Southeastern Dragway in . During a match race with Arnie Beswick, the Barracuda experienced transmission problems off the line. As Petty tried to find second gear, the car started to get loose. When Petty finally got it into second gear the car suddenly broke loose, turned towards the spectator area, and hit the embankment. The Petty Blue Barracuda vaulted the embankment, being launched almost straight up, which carried the car over the fence that was supposed to protect the spectators, and into the crowd. Seven people were injured when the Barracuda slammed into the people who had come to watch the match races. One of these suffered severe head injuries, but there was an eighth victim, Wayne Dye - an eight-year old from Austell, Georgia. He died of his injuries before he reached the hospital. Petty suffered light injuries in the violent crash, but the shock of the young boy's death stayed with him for years.

...43/JR was out on the drag strips by November of 1964. Although it could probably have been raced in some existing class, “exhibition” was where the money and the most exposure was. The car was booked at various tracks well into the 1965 season. On February 28, 1965, 43/JR was scheduled for a best of three match race with Arnie Beswick at Southeastern Dragway in Dallas, Georgia. Dallas is northwest of Atlanta about 300 miles from Randleman. During one of the runs against Beswick a front suspension part broke sending the uncontrollable Barracuda off the strip and into the crowd of spectators. Several people were injured and one 8 year old boy named Wayne Dye was killed. Richard was okay but he and the family were devastated. JR was hauled home to the Petty junk yard in the woods behind the shops never to run again.

...The name "Outlawed" came from when Nascar outlawed the 426 Hemi from competition. Richard said "If you can't beat them then Outlaw them".

The '66 Cuda was a one shot Trans Am race.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

Thanks Mo I didn't know about the sports car race either 

Moe nice deer thats about what they size out here as well although someone just took a 36 pt 250 pd bruiser a little south of here


----------



## s.moe

MO.....Thank's for filling us in on all that historical info.......Very nice, I'm glad you did,, Because alot of that I couldn't remember, and didn't know...........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota......Got one wall picked out for the nice one that I get with the bow(hopefully).....Every once and awhile someone will get a Monster like that around here,too.............MOE.


----------



## s.moe

OK GUY'S.......Here's a few pic's of what will be my 1'st build here at the garage.......Bill Elliott's '83 Ford Thunderbird.....I have several old ,early 80's Thunderbird NASCAR kit's,,But these I'm saving and don't plan on ever building.......So having said that,,,I've decided to use the body of an early 80's Thunderbird Dragster from a 1/24 scale Monogram kit and make it into a stockcar body......For the rest of the racecar, I'll use everything from a 1/24 scale Monogram NASCAR kit.......These two photo's show the two Donor kit's and what I've got started on them so far......On the NASCAR Donor kit(execpt for the body),It will be built straight out of the box......On the Dragster Donor kit, only the body and hood will be used......AS you can see in the photo's , I've already started to do the build-up of the wheelwell openings and filled in the hole in the hood for the Dragster's blower,With a flat piece of styrene......Still have several more layers of putty to add to it yet,,Have to let them dry in between coats.......Once it's close to the shape I desire, I'll start sanding them smooth for the final paint job....then apply decals...............Thank's for looking................MOE.


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> That is a beautiful build on the Talladega Torino.
> terrific stuff. The '70 Superbirds are amazing as well.
> using the monogram kit required alot of work.
> and alot of sandpaper to remove the vinyl top!
> 
> *okey dokey, here ya go:*


Hey CJ, that looks like a car that seems really familiar to me... maybe one that you own?.. HAHA! :thumbsup:



s.moe said:


> OK GUY'S.....As promissed Here's my Petty Torino.....BUT,,I'm must say I'm not happy with it....Had it tucked away in the box for a decade,, Last old build I did before doing modern kit's.....Never did get the correct fender decals to complete it ......So NO top coat on it......Now I find it's discolored between the decal and the paint......Open to idea's on how to fix this though........Anyway,,For good measure I throwed in my two Petty" Birds" from the '70 season.........I used AMT's '69 Talladega Kit for the Torino,,built straight from the box,, just used some JNJ Hobbies decals.......But the two Monogram "Birds" had to do alot of work to make them into racecars,,as they where street car moldels.....The kit had a molded vinal top that I had to sand off..as well as the rear seat ,,it had to be removed,,rollcages added,,etc...etc.....Hope you guy's like them.....I know this later than I said I'd post'em.....Lost everything while ago.....................MOE..


This is what I get for being busy, miss like 3 pages worth of discussion! Love that Torino!


----------



## s.moe

OK GUY'S......Heres the finished pic's of my '83 Bill Elliott NASCAR Thunderbird,,From which I started in post #70,Here in the Garage......Unfortunately all my W.I.P. Pic's were lost,When Mother Nature decided to send a bolt of lightning down the cable wire and fry my computer.......Got a new tower and surge protecter,NOW,......SO...The only pic's from the build are only on that post, Now, I'm just glad I posted them when I did.......Anyway here's the pic's.........Hope you all like 'em...........MOE.

This was the car that he got his 1st win with on Nov. 20th '83 at the old Riverside Road course, in Riverside, CA.
It was a Harry Melling owned Ford and the last Race run that year....The next year Coor's cam on as the Major sponser of the team,,and changed Bill's car to the Bright Red, White,and Gold colors......In two more years, His driving gave him the two famous nicknames"Awesome Bill from Dawsonville"and "Million Dollar Bill"..................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

love that car! I have been a long-time Bill Elliott fan. Nice to see one of the old cars done. Looks great and I love the nice job you did on the wheel wells and hood.


----------



## Ian Anderson

KILLER BUILD MOE,..even if it was a few years back,...VERY NICE WORK...and super Clean....




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ian.......My,,, Man.......This is a new build, Dude.....my first in quite a few years,,about eight , to be exact......Slow down and read the text,,OK???,,Buddy......Thank's for looking at the pic's though...........MOE.

Have a great day and chill out.......All we are is dust in the wind...........


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

A whole lot of work and it shows. The cigarette lighter lights on top pure genius. Again sweet build.


----------



## s.moe

Thank's there JERSEYJUNKER1...Glad you liked it....Not as good as the work I've seen of your's though................MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

.....lol...Well that sounds like something you would say to a child to me dude,..It has nothing to do with SLOWING DOWN AFTER ALL, Really,...in my book my dear sir, it's just that there have been So many post the last few weeks, 
IT IS HARD to keep up with them all sometimes,...I mean, ALL OF USE miss a beet every now and again,...You know this is Not my first tip to New York after all,..lol....lol..."BUT NO HARM DONE"...Glade to hear it was more resent build as well, Kind of felt like there was something wrong when I was wright that,..You know just one of those feelings we get,...I always try and catch EVERYTHING I can, just one or two slips through the cracks now and then, Happens to all of us,..But Put please remember,..What ever you may think of me from here on out,.....I'M CERTAINLY NO CHILD..But like i said, NO HARM DONE, In anyway....







*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ian.....Sorry, Guy.....Didn't mean for it to sound that way,,At all my friend.....Thank's for the compliment's, Dude..........You know this was a very expensive post,, What with me having to get a new tower and all.....lol.......And besides,, Your too old to be a young'un.......lol........Now get back to work and finish the Silverbird,,Dude...............MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..HECK I'm over the hill at 48,...lol.....lol..Road hard and put away WET,....lol.....lol...Like i said Never a real problem my freand,.....NEVER,...Your one of the good one's, Always were, Always WILL BE MY GOOD SIR,...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I have to say that I don't read all of the posts completely in my garage either, I do miss stuff (like Ian trying to hit on my wife) and I try to go back later and read them more completely. My problem is that sometimes I update before I go back and read everything that has happened in between posts. We all do that. Ian drives me crazy sometimes, I have to read his stuff two or three times, LOL!!!! But that's on me, I had a stroke in 2009 and sometimes I can read something once and not even get any of it. I have to go back and read it a little at a time, or even better, have Martha read it to me. I get it then, it has to do with my reading it where it gets all haywire. I have Dragon Software on this computer, it "reads" for me and will type by voice for me too if turn that function on, but like an iPhone it tries to self correct, and that leads to some embarrasing mistakes.


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice-*fast*-build Moe! *Wow! * You're gonna pass up Pete if you keep this up...LOL! Real nice bodywork:thumbsup: but I'm not understanding what Jersey is talking about.... the _"....cigarette lighter lights on top..."_  What's that about?


----------



## s.moe

Pete,,I have to read all of the post's,,Not only on mine, but everyone else's, too...Because I'm scared I'll miss some of the crazy stuff the Guy's post......And to view the build's,,But mostly for the crazy stuff....Ha,Ha.......I saw where Ian was hitting on your Lady,,But I thought you were just over looking what he said....You know Ian pretty well and I too have to go over and over his post's,,so that I get it right sometimes...But that's just one of the great thing's about Ian..HE can sure make you laugh by stiring the pot around a little bit....This Forum just wouldn't be the same, or as interesting, Without him.......Nothing but good praises, there Ian,,I mean that, Buddy......................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

HEY...Schwinnster....Thank's for the compliments,,But this build wasn't fast,, started it back on the 7th, Was haveing problems with the putty I was using. That's why I asked you about what putty you where using.......My W.I.P. photo's posted on the 14th were taken before I started using the Sqd. Green Putty....Unfortunately the rest of my W.I.P. Pic's were lost and those are all I have of the build start.....I finished the build on the 16th and posted it the next day........AS for what" Jersey" was talking about, the cigarette lighter...He was talking about, How I used it to make the Amber light's on my Rollback Wrecker in my first post...............MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, Ian's a great guy, wish he lived closer but then he'd be over at my house all the time...hitting on my old lady. ROFL!!! No, seriously my wife of almost 9 years (we've been together 22 years) is a wonderful woman 3 months my senior. As you probably noticed she's not of average size, 5' tall and about a buck twenty-five on a good day. That's noting compared to others in her family, her grandmother was 4' 8" and I had to dance with her at the wedding. I'm sort of the "stand out" of the family at 6' 5" and about 300 lbs. 

Building fast is an art sometimes, at an IPMS meeting about 15 years ago we had a contest between 5 modelers, myself one of them, on who could completely build a model in the 90 minutes we had for the meeting. I had a '56 Ford sedan, lots of chrome of course, and I finished second with a time of 1:06:30. No painting of course, but only 3 were able to finish in less than the 90 minutes allotted. I have done a few 1-day builds here because sometimes I will work on a project for 12-14 hours straight two days in a row and it will be done.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang Pete, I couldn't set here hunched over for that long a period of time!


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500 said:


> Dang Pete, I couldn't set here hunched over for that long a period of time!


You and Me both,,there Mo.........Much less doing a complete build in 90 minutes--Even if theres no painting involved................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well I do get up from time to time, eat, poop, paint. Lately I work in 1 to 3 hour sessions because I don't build at the same place I used to: at my computer. I'm generally on the phone half the day too and before it was easy, throw on the headset, and do whatever all at the same desk. Now my work area is in the dining room just inside the back door and the computer is in the opposite front corner of the living room. My headset won't reach from the computer to the dining room so I basically work on the models between phone calls.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected] ALL OF YOU GUYS*,.......I thought I was A bucket mouth,..lol....But I'm OUT CLASSED HERE it seems,.."No Doubt About It",..you guys are great,..All of you as well,..There is No doubt about that fact,.. IN ANY WAY, In my book.........

And We are all part of this site in many deferent ways as you all know, ALL TO WELL,..And I can say, I will have to,... AND ALWAYS Have put Mister Pete McKay at the Chairman Seat here is all, .....Just because we work on the side more then most of you at this point, But This site would be "NOTHING" with out Any of you here now as well, I have never had any Real problem with anyone out here my self that wasn't fixed in some way with Kid Gloves 
_(EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON), _and I use the term Lightly (Person),...lol...lol...But That's was an exception to the rule as well, For the most part, Everyone I have meet out here is Not only a great builder in my book, But really a lot of fun to miss aground with as well as we have all seen from one another,...

All excepts pets wife,..lol....lol....That's my Number one rule guys,..And Always Have been,... NEVER MESS WITH A MANS WOMEN,....(((((NEVER)))....especially a man like Mister Pete,..An Ex Serves man can be Extremely Hard to win one over on, No doubt about it.....Being An EX Park Ranger my self,.....I know this fact, All to well....But and I know that was only words of play by him,....lol...I have And Away will show deep respect to the man,.. AND HIS FAMALY,...At All times....

An the reason My post are SO HARD TO REAL LADIES, is because I cant spell for source Apple Poop,..lol..lol...As you well know,....Nor Do I have Any real sentence structure Skills,..I'm Not A Writer After all here,......So I can understand and Sympathize the problem people might have trying to decipher my real meaning in most of my post to this point,..... But please remember this guys, ...............

*"IF THERE IS EVER"* a problem on what you might THINK I SAID in one of my post,... Please, Please ,...Ask me again to explain it to you better,... I will do my best to try and clarify the real meaning to the best of my ability if so,...Because the last thing I want to here is to,..*OFFEND ANYONE* that doesn't have it coming, .........

And if you do have it coming,...All I can tell you is to *"RUN", *...Because..its your best defense at that point,...lol..lol....lol..But Like I said,* "THAT'S SO RARE",* but it does happen,..I do have a track record, Just ask Griff and his trusty lash, ...lol...lol....Because I have the marks on my BACK SIDE to prove it i can tell you,...lol....lol.....
But I don't even mind confront him of Hank if I'm in the right,...AND I HAVE, and may again,..Who knows......But I DO MY BEST, After all,.....That's ALL I CAN DO,.........And You guys all know the drill after all, ALL TO WELL, I'm SURE..>>>>....But thinks for the Vote of confidence as well... *"ALL OF YOU",...*Because I wont be forgotten anytime soon, Count on that as well...








*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

I got no trouble _at all_ understanding Ian:drunk:-- don't know what's wrong with everyone else-- and your wifes......... LOL! Oh man, love this place, and all the 'garage hopping' we do. 

Oh, ok Moe, the _roll back_....... I was going even _more_ bonkers than I already am, trying to find ciggarette lighter lights on top of Elliot's T-bird :freak:

Had me a really rough week last week, you guys _really_ cheer me up-- Thanks!


----------



## s.moe

HEY,,,Ian, Me and the guy's aren't picking on you  ,Well maybe a little  ,But we all know you have a great sense of humor and are one  :dude: ..........MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...YEP....I do my friend,...NO WORRIES..


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe just for you buddy,buy bulk and save,well maybe not save but you would have a few projects 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-6-vinta...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3680243167906015789


----------



## Ian Anderson

*$400 AND CLIMBING*,.....lol..man, I would love to get my Sticky Fingers on those kits my self,....lol.....But, I would never pay that much for that Small of a lot really, Even know I HAVE,...lol......But how cool is that,........

KIller Find Once again there mister Bird Dog RON,...lol...Your a master hunter dude...*NO DOUBT*
So, If you ever are on the Hunt for a hard to find kit Moe, Look Ron up,..He doesn't Disappoint, "EVER",...He will find what you seek,..AT ALL TIMES,...





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Hey Guy's..:wave:.....I'm back,,,,, Guessed you all noticed I wasn't on here for the past 6 days...... Got a call on Noon Friday,, That my Father-In-Law had a Heart Attack....... So we packed-up the family and rushed out of here as fast as we could..... Got about an hour or so into the trip and got another call that he'd Passed On...... My wife always told me, She'd loose it,, If and when,, something like this ever happened to either one of her folks,,,, But under the circumstances, She held up really good....I don't think it's really sunk-in that he's gone yet,, Though..... So just keep Us in your thought's............
I'm sure going to miss Him,,,, He was a good man,,, And he was like an Encyclopedia on early NASCAR History........ He was born in 1934 and lived in between Darlington, S.C. and Charlotte, N.C. just about all his life.... As a young Teenager growing up in that area, NASCAR was just getting It's roots started then.... He,, His brothers, and All their friend's followed what was going on with all this new racing.... They even did a little bit of it themselves at a few local dirt tracks,, Using their own street cars..... They'd drive down to the track,, Enter their car and run the race,, And when it was over,, IF they didn't tear-up the car,, They'd drive it back home...... And if they got lucky,, Sometimes they'd leave with a little Change in their pockets and use it for the next race.....
They had a black '40 Ford that they owned( Him and his 2 Brothers) and they use to take Masking Tape and tape a number on the car,, Race it,, Then take the tape off after the race ....They didn't want their parent's to find out,, that they'd been racing the car..... As far as they knew, The brothers had just gone to watch the race,, NOT be in it...... ANYWAY...... That's just one of the Thousand's of stories that I've heard them and their buddies tell.........IT'S probably going to take me a couple of days,, To catch-up on everything that's been happening in all of you Guy's thread's so ..... I've got SIX day's of catch-up to do....... :woohoo:...................................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota...:wave:......Hey, Thank's RON for the link on the Mid '70's FORD pick-up's on e-bay.......BUTtt,,,,400 SMACK'S is too rich for my blood, Man,,,,,I'll just keep looking and try to find one that I can get and NOT have to SELL a KIDNEY for....:lol:...............MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe sorry to hear of your father in laws suddden passing its tough no matter the circumstances good thing is he didn't suffer long could have been worse we watched my FIL dieing for 2 years,

great story about the early racing and I'll keep my eyes open for one of those trucks as I do waste quite a bit of time looking at models for sale


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Moe, your wife and her family, as well as you, will be in my families prayers. My father in law too, was a good man, even though he couldn't stand me when I first started dating my wife back when we were in high school. He changed his mind a couple of years later when we started our family and he saw how much I love my babies. He even told her just before he walked her down the aisle, "It's not too late baby, I can still take you back home."


----------



## Ian Anderson

Welcome back Moe,...."YOU WHERE MISSED BY FRIEND", And as my brothers just said,..My Condolences to your family as well,..."TIME HEALS ALL MY FRIEND".....But its not easy,...So, "HANG IN THERE"..And You keep some one ALIVE by Remembering them, Often...."We all go though it" ..But it does seem we have had are share of runs here as of late,...."LIFE ROLLS ON", ...So enjoy it while you have it TODAY DUDE, Because you never know what tomorrow will bring,....

And,..Yeah, if you think you might have missed anything "GOOD MY FRIEND",...lol..lol..Just ask me,...I will be happy to fill you in on ANYTHING YOU WONT TO KNOW,....."you know me",...I NEVER MISS A TRICK OUT HERE..lol...lol..But its been pretty quit, One or two bumps is all,.."NOTHING WE CAN HANDLE",...But once again, WELCOME BACK...






*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ron,, Thank's.......Both for your kind word's and for keeping an eye out for me......Much appreciated for both, my friend..................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

MO...... I appreciate, you and your family doing that for me and mine, my friend.....As for your Father-In-Law,, He was just trying to keep his little girl......Yep, those grandbabbies will Soften the hardest of heart's.................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Ian,, My good friend.....It's good to know that one is missed and not forgotten.........Thank's, Man for the kind words towards my family......Yeah, Death is sometimes not an easy pill to swallow....I do think it's a little easier, though if you can prepare yourself for it, when you know it's coming......He always told me, that he had a good long life, and that when it was his time, he would Welcome it.......And he will definitely not be forgotten...........
AS far as being posted on what's been going on..... Well, I kind of jumped the gun over on Pete's Thread,,, And I hope Him and the HobbyTalk Forum Overseer's will understand, with my situation and all,, That I don't want to do anything to upset the Great thing we have going here......I would rather close-up My Shop on here,, than let that happen............MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

sorry to hear of your loss.
alot of that going on lately.


----------



## s.moe

CJ TORINO......Hey,, Thank's Guy, Do appreciate that,,,,And yeah, I sure hope it's over for everyone, for awhile.............MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Very sorry to hear about your loss! Thank you for sharing that story though, it's awesome that you will have those stories to remember him by.


----------



## s.moe

Thank's,, Mike, I do appreciate that from you, and all the other Guy's on here.........MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO...... I appreciate, you and your family doing that for me and mine, my friend.....As for your Father-In-Law,, He was just trying to keep his little girl......Yep, those grandbabbies will Soften the hardest of heart's.................MOE.


Yeah, I know that now. My oldest is a girl and she is 31 now, still my baby though and I'm ready to do serious bodily harm to her boyfriend.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe, sorry to here the news,all you can do is take care of your wife ,sorry for the loss,--dom


----------



## s.moe

DOM......THANK'S for the advice and the condolences my, Friend......Much appreciated..........MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

My condolences as well Moe. I'll be keeping you & yours in my prayers also. Very cool how you honored him here. God bless ya Bro


----------



## s.moe

Thank you John,, That's much appreciated,,My Friend.................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

I've been gone a few days and just heard, Moe - both my wife and I offer our condolences as well. We've both lost parents (and, parents-in-law, I suppose) and you and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## s.moe

scottnkat......My Thank's to both of you, I really do appreciate that.......It's tough right now, But we know it will get better.........Live life to it's fullest, For no one know's when it will end, My Friend's...........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Here's what I'm starting on next, Guy's......Just hauled her in to the shop today,, so I'm going to start tweeking on her tonight......I'll post'em as I get'em...........MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

oh, that'll be nice, Moe. I was always partial to the '32 myself. Look forward to seeing your work on this.


----------



## Schwinnster

Your 'high boy' is a girl? LOL! Just kidding Moe. That's what is so great about these forums-- now I'm inspired! I gotta build me a high boy too! 

I have the 'Big T' still new in the box, and the 'Big Deuce' (in pieces) that I got off another forum buddy. He started the 'Big Deuce' but never finished it. I should make a _*BIG*_ high boy out of it. 

Can't wait to see what you do with yours :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Yeah, Scott.....I've always loved the '32 also......So far my posted build's have been mostly Stockcar's,,,,,MO'S great looking,'32 Three window kind of swayed me to do it......I want to try to keep mixing the build's around a little.......MOE.


----------



## s.moe

John....My little girl, Is right....It's going to be short and sweet..A straight out of the box build for the most part.........I thought since your's are riding low,,, I'd do mine riding high.........Hope that you caught the second part of my Stryene story on your thread......It's the honest truth....All of it..........If my two boy's do half of the stuff that I did Back then.....My wife and I are in for some long, long sleepless night's...:drunk:............MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> ........If my two boy's do half of the stuff that I did Back then.....My wife and I are in for some long, long sleepless night's...............MOE.


Yeah Moe , I caught the second part and I'm _still_ laughing. Funny how we tell our kids *"Don't do that!" *because we know _from experience_---LOL!...... _oh man_, there I go again...LOL LOL!

*Ok*, sounds like a plan-- I'll take the low road, and you take the high road :thumbsup: Looks like that '32 should be a cool build-- just don't wreck it, ok?


----------



## s.moe

John the sides of this one will stay nice and straight........Got a coat of paint sprayed on everything today.......will start on engine and other small stuff, Till frame is good and dry and the body has plenty of dry time as well........................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking forward to seeing it Moe. I've been thinking of maybe taking a little break from obsessing on my Shoebox so much and doing a 'simple' build. I got this old Monogram '32 Deuce a couple years ago.....








... and I thought it would be cool to build it kind of like I would have when I was a kid. I _always_ wanted one of these when I first got into building models, but never was able to get one. I think I'll do a little better job building it now, but I'm really going to force myself to keep it as simply _'out of box'_ as I can 







Oh, by the way, I hope you're not using a heat lamp to help dry the paint on your highboy  LOL!


----------



## JamesInNC

Moe - still catching up on all the garage threads and builds. There's a lot of stuff here!
My condolences to you and your family.

Like the new kit you started. I've seen it around off and on for years. Kinda reminds me of the pinewood body I carved as a scout.

Looking forward to the pics.

James


----------



## Ian Anderson

You would be "INSANE" to build that Particular kit SW,...lol.... First off all, Its worth a Kings Ransom my friend, Besides, you could simply build something CLOSE To that with Better as well as Newer made parts JUST AS EASY and sell that thing and by 5 other Nice kits with the money.

...... I'm really not sure JUST WHAT IT'S WORTH off the bat here my friend,... but I would Venture to say Well over $100 dollars...And sure is cool,...But they really didn't make them all that well back then like they do now,....It just makes NO SENSE TO ME,.....but maybe you have your reasons for wonting to build THATS KIT........Who Knows....




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

LOL....John.......I Try to keep all my build's away from all heat....don't want no more accident's like that....Heck, I try not to have them in the sun too long either.........MAN, John is that an original '32 Deuce Drag Strip Hot Rod ???...... I remember seeing those at the hobbyshop when I was a kid,, and I'd go with my dad.....I use to think that someone sure was busy doing a lot of drawing and coloring, when I'd see all of the old box's art work......Back then they didn't have real photo's of the model on the box's..Just an Artist's Rendition of the build...FYI to anyone who was born after Man's first step on the Moon........

There are a lot of old kit's I had as a kid, That I'd love to build again if I could find them......With all the different paint color's today and the ability to spray any of them......They would be a 100 times better looking than when I'd paint 'em with a brush...Smoother too................Just checked on my Deuce's paint,, still WAY to Tacky to try to do anything to it.....Will probably wait till this weekend to tackle it.......So I'll post more as I get some done.........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

JamesInNC.....Welcome to the shop......Thank's for the Condolences, my Friend.....ALL The Guy's Garage's on here have been busy, I will agree....Good thing we don't get paid to do the build's,, Or some of us would be looking for another place to work...:lol:...I've seen where you've posted-in on a few of the other Thread's,, Fell free to post-in here anytime......My '32 is in the paint booth as of this posting,, So it will probably be Monday before I can post Pic's of her.....Think She might get a little Checkered Board design up front...or...Maybe some cool flames......Haven't decided yet which one......Maybe after a little sleep.........

A '32 Deuce Pinewood Derby,,,That's cool, James..:thumbsup:...Still got it ???.......keep stoping by.........MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Looking forward to seeing it Moe. I've been thinking of maybe taking a little break from obsessing on my Shoebox so much and doing a 'simple' build. I got this old Monogram '32 Deuce a couple years ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I thought it would be cool to build it kind of like I would have when I was a kid. I _always_ wanted one of these when I first got into building models, but never was able to get one. I think I'll do a little better job building it now, but I'm really going to force myself to keep it as simply _'out of box'_ as I can
> 
> Oh, by the way, I hope you're not using a heat lamp to help dry the paint on your highboy  LOL!


Build it Brother! That's what they were made for!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Funny, that same kit is here for $20...

http://www.v8models.com/model-hot-rod-kits.php?s=27&p=5

Re-release my friend.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"Wow"* ,..YEP,..I was off on that one by a long shot,..MUST NOT BE OLD AT ALL,..But that's nothing new, I have been off on more then one call on things like this out here, Cant judge a book by its cover on kits like this I guess,.............

I think Mo hit it as well on this kit,.."BUILD THE THING", that's what there for...cant go wrong there,...But as you said before Pete, THATS SITE is great on there prices, I have never seen some of this kits 
THIS LOW ever on ANY SITE,.....Unusual for sure....BUT WHAT A GREAT SITE...




*
Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

> MAN, John is that an original '32 Deuce Drag Strip Hot Rod ???...... I remember seeing those at the hobbyshop when I was a kid,, and I'd go with my dad.....


No Moe, _not_ an original (but don't tell Ian, I'm trying to get him to give me $125 for it... LOL!) It's a 1995 re-pop that I got online at: http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php I paid $36 for it, and _just_ the other day I decided to check out *V8Models* that Pete suggested and saw it, and others, for way less. I believe OldModelKits.com had an older issue of 'my' Deuce at the time, going for $85. They have a lot of stuff on there, all kinds of kits, not just cars. I go looking every now and again. Some cool info on the kits history, etc, a good read if nothing else.

My '32 is like new, and I love the maroon plastic!








I'm gonna _have to_ open up these headers..... LOL! If I was 10 years old, I most likely wouldn't, but.....








Really like the decals, and the choice to make it a *"Buzz Bomb"* or a *"BONEHEAD"* ......LOL! Since _I'm_ a bona-fide bonehead myself, the choice is simple! LOL!








Best part for me is the instructions-- *they're awesome!* I can see why some guys buy/sell just the instruction sheets-- the old ones-- just too cool. 

I thought about maybe putting BMF on the moon discs up front, but I'll most likely just brush paint them, and the engine parts, with good old Testor's silver. Haven't decided on colors for the rest-- _may_ just follow the instructions


----------



## JamesInNC

s.moe said:


> Think She might get a little Checkered Board design up front...or...Maybe some cool flames......Haven't decided yet which one......Maybe after a little sleep.........
> 
> A '32 Deuce Pinewood Derby,,,That's cool, James..:thumbsup:...Still got it ???.......keep stoping by.........MOE.


I think a checkerboard pattern would look real cool. Flames are ok, you just see them so often, I think it's a bit overdone.

Don't have my pinewood racer anymore. We moved a lot when I was growing up, and I lost all that kinda stuff. As a kid you just don't appreciate what those handmade projects mean.

James


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..Dont worries SW, Mo wont never say a word to me about it,..Hes good at keeping secrets anyway, "YOU CAN TRUST HIM",....lol...
Besides It would only be monopoly money anyway* (The French Eddistion)* ...But I will toss in Thimble of something to sweeten the deal as well...






*Ian*



Ian


----------



## s.moe

Well, Guy's....The Deuce got bumped back a few days......Didn't get to do any work on it over the weekend.....The wife and I, Had to go out of town to my Mother-in-law's and help her sort out and go through Dad's stuff...Box'n up Clothes, shoe's, etc...to take to Helping hand........Not a fun experience, but glad we did it, So she wouldn't have to do it alone..........Will try to show some W.I.P.,Pic's in the next few days...............MOE.


----------



## s.moe

John it's too late,, Ian's done and found out it's a reissue kit...He'll want it for a cheep deal now....LOL.......Molded in Maroon, EAY.......I remember I had a kit that was molded in PINK once...AND it was an Aircraft kit......I guess they ran out of red and added some white to it for the next molding??? That or someone's red Ink Pen fell into the Vat....LOL......
John those are some cool Decal's.......Bonehead.....LOL....................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

James, My new friend......You and I must have been on the same page,,,, Checker's it is..... I always liked photo's of WW II plane's with the Checkered board painted Nose's and Tail's.....That's what gave me the Idea to start with.....................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

A *pink* airplane kit??? LOL! Wasn't a _Pink51_ was it?  
I seem to remember the early Monogram car kits, (maybe Hawk, or Pyro?) having a kind of swirled, pearly looking silver plastic for the 'chrome' parts. I was hoping my 'worthless' re-issued '32 had that..........LOL!

Looking forward to seeing that checkerboard front end


----------



## s.moe

Yeah,, John.....It wasn't all pink....One set of the Trees was white,, But the other two set's were a white and pink swirled looking mixture.....Looked real funny when it was fully assembled, before painted......One wing, top and bottom was pink the other white....Usually every plane kit I'd had before, Had been molded in either Silver/Gray or Dark Green stryene....This was a WW II Wildcat model and once painted, it looked great................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

OK FELLOW'S.... I got alot done on the Deuce this afternoon, (after I turned off my computer,that is), Should be able to take some W.I.P. Pic's, to show tomorrow.....It's a nice kit, But the whole front-end is all chrome,and there's alot of scraping of the plated joint's to do before gluing.....I think this kit would be a real challenge to someone who's never had to do this...And the Correction's Sheet, Isn't very detailed as to where each piece is to go, Either......My biggest problem,I ran into was that the wheel's were designed to just snap onto the front axle's and rearend stud's, so that they roll......They keep fall'in OFF....Sooo....A little dabe of glue,, Problem Fixed....I don't need them to roll, anyway...........Till tomorrow........MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> biggest problem,I ran into was that the wheel's were designed to just snap onto the front axle's and rearend stud's, so that they roll......They keep fall'in OFF....


I could never understand that Moe, why, on a kit at this level, 'they' would think that the wheels need to roll.  

Looking forward to seeing those WIP pics here, but that means *I* won't be at _my_ bench then......... *LOL!*

That must've been one wild looking Wildcat-- _before_ paint.


----------



## 440 dakota

yup never understood the rolling wheels either,lost a big duece to those,built it as a teen rolled off the shelf probably because of the dog running arround creating tremmors then he ate parts of it


----------



## Schwinnster

*LOLOL!* Oh man! Good thing I never got in the habit of eating & drinking while reading these posts-- I'd freakin' choke to death laughing! 

_"Where's your Big Deuce at Ron?"_ --- * "the dog ate it"* *LOL!* 
You could have _at least_ put it on a lamp and warmed it up for him first Ron..... LOL!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

schwinnster said:


> *lolol!* oh man! Good thing i never got in the habit of eating & drinking while reading these posts-- i'd freakin' choke to death laughing!
> 
> _"where's your big deuce at ron?"_ --- * "the dog ate it"* *lol!*
> you could have _at least_ put it on a lamp and warmed it up for him first ron..... Lol!


rotflmao !


----------



## DOM-19

Wow what a instruction sheet,nice & simple ,todays instruction sheets are a mas of confusion, but thats the way the world is today a"mass of confusion" --dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Schwinnster said:


> *LOLOL!* Oh man! Good thing I never got in the habit of eating & drinking while reading these posts-- I'd freakin' choke to death laughing!
> 
> _"Where's your Big Deuce at Ron?"_ --- * "the dog ate it"* *LOL!*
> You could have _at least_ put it on a lamp and warmed it up for him first Ron..... LOL!




You laugh now dude, But about 6 mounts ago on here I posted about, My Dog *EATING ONE OF MY KITS*,..Still in the box as well, _AT MY GATE_, delivered,..And Before I could even pick it up,...

She chewed right in to the box,..But only Ate the Decal sheet,..was a 68 Charger Kits,..And old one to boot,..and Man She really had to chew in to it as well,...Because that box was "REALLY THINK "...but never the less, 
*"SHE ATE IT ANYWAY",..*don't know why,....Never figured it out.......And it was NOT EASY to replace I can tell you,.......If you don't believe me I can show you pictures,..There here SOMEPLACE,.....But it can happen.....




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

OK..Guy's......As promissed, Here are a few W.I.P. Pic's of my '32 .......Can't throw in any RED arrow's, like John does,, But will say that the front end on this kit, With all it's chrome plating, Was a real pain in the Kester....tooo much to scrape off before gluing....It's got a small block Ford powerplant, with chrome headers, duel Glasspack exhaust, electric Rad. fan and a 9" Ford rearend under it.....I'm going to try to do more work on it tonight, Maybe have finished Photo's before this weekend........................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

LOL,,LOL,,,,Ian....Maybe your delivery guy had a BIG sloppy chili-dog before your stop and wiped his hand off on it........:devil:........................MOE.


----------



## harristotle

I'm liking it so far. Got any pictures of the undercarriage?


----------



## s.moe

Mike.... No pic's underneath, sorry about that,,But I'll shoot one for the finished pic's.......MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

hey, Moe - that's looking mighty nice. That is a heckova shiny surface you got on that. Did you do a gloss clearcoat on the body or is that just the reflection from the paint you used?


----------



## s.moe

LOL....Scott, No clear-coat on it yet.....That's just Testers Gloss Black,, Straight out of the ol' Rattle can, my friend.......Still got to apply the Checkered board design on it before any clear.....I think it was just the lighting and the angle of the shot's, that's got it so shiney........MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Yep, looking good so far Mo:thumbsup: Nice & shiny-- and I see a _white arrow_ on the body-- reflected from the instruction sheet  As long as you keep it away from lamps and Ian's dog-- oh yeah, Ron's dog too.....LOL!... you should be ok. Looks like maybe a yellow/black checkerboard front? 

Maybe your dog just wanted to 'deliver' that Charger to you Ian...... LOL! or else she just don't like Mopars......


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]* ...It better NOT BE A FREEKIN FORD dog,...if it is,...It's Medical experiments for that hound ALL THE WAY,...lol..lol..





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

looking great Moe its tough to beat a black 32,John your killin me lol man I was pissed at the time,big male Chesapeake Bay Retreiver that would eat almost anything,really at the time I shouldn't have had a dog of that caliber I was only 15 maybe 16 and didn't understand he was misbehaven cause he was bored,now everythings safe with the current pack we have lol cept the food


----------



## Schwinnster

I'd be pissed too Ron, if a 'pet' ate my Big Deuce-- probably pissed and *very afraid!*  *LOL!* 

Only model of mine that got destroyed was by my MOM! I had just built the Chrysler Turbine car..... my younger brother and I were being bad...LOL..... picking on our sister by tearing her one doll's arm off. She went and told Mom, Mom told me to bring my model down to the kitchen, told my brother to bring his new football down too. She went berserk! Stomped that Chrysler into a hundred pieces! Stabbed Marc's football about 30 times......._and never said a word_-- she didn't have to! We got _'the message'_.......*LOL!*

Just keeping the advice coming Moe :thumbsup: Ya'll be careful now...


----------



## 440 dakota

lol sorry John thats harsh but kinda funny at the same time,my mom pulled that with all my metal/hair band posters probably had something to do with failing 7th grade lol


----------



## s.moe

You Guy's are killing me....LOL... Please my family's trying to sleep....Can't stop chuckling.....WHooo..........That's funny, I don't care who you are.......Thank's guy's,, I needed that.......Yeah, John.....Black an' Yellow, checker's.......I hope, anyway....Can't seem to get them to lay down as good as I'd hoped.....Too many curves and ridges....WIll see what it look's like in the morning......Might scrape the decal's alltogether..................MOE.


----------



## JamesInNC

Looking great so far!

LOL Ian, at least is was just the decals, unless you count the box art, too.

In 2001, a few months after buying my new Taurus, my two labs chewed up the front bumper and scratched up the hood! Never have fixed that yet. And no more labs either. Gave them to a guy who had a huge farm where they could run free.


----------



## Pete McKay

Uh huh. That's what the cop said.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected], and Pete* ....Yep She never got the Kit, just the Shipping Box and the Kit box,..*AND THE DECALS*,........I have No idea what she was thinking...

Pete, I think you dog there, *MIGHT HAVE DONE SOME TIME* in his past life,..lol...lol..And looks like it* WILL AGAIN REAL SOON *,...lol...lol.. 

I Hope Moe has a good sense of humor here,..We have been a little hard of him tonught,..lol...lol..Sorry Moeser...its only because *WE LIKE YOU MY FREIND*....







*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Pete,,Thank's for posting the video....LoL...That's funny,,And that dog ment bussiness.........

Ian and Guy's......Like I said before,, Anyone OR Any topic, for that mater,, Is always Welcome in my Garage......It's always great to blow-off some steam, Every once and awhile....

In this day and age, It's nice to have a great bunch of fellow's to Laugh and Cut-up with,, Without worring if it's POLITICALY CORRECT or not......

We all come from different , Age's, Back-ground's, Skin-color, Religon's and Part's of this World,, But we all share one thing in common,,,,This crazy Hobby.. We call Model Building.......

In reality....All of you, are just word's posted on a screen,, But Personally,,,I consider all of you Fellow's my friend's...........:thumbsup:...........................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Pete,,Thank's for posting the video....LoL...That's funny,,And that dog ment bussiness.........
> 
> Ian and Guy's......Like I said before,, Anyone OR Any topic, for that mater,, Is always Welcome in my Garage......It's always great to blow-off some steam, Every once and awhile....
> 
> In this day and age, It's nice to have a great bunch of fellow's to Laugh and Cut-up with,, Without worring if it's POLITICALY CORRECT or not......
> 
> We all come from different , Age's, Back-ground's, Skin-color, Religon's and Part's of this World,, But we all share one thing in common,,,,This crazy Hobby.. We call Model Building.......
> 
> In reality....All of you, are just word's posted on a screen,, But Personally,,,I consider all of you Fellow's my friend's...........:thumbsup:...........................MOE.



I'll agree with all of that.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

Amen my good freind,.... *Amen *,....





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

...Quick up-date on the Deuce,,,, Got the Checkered Board done on the body last night.........

Three coat's of Clear on top of that.....Now just have to Wait a few Day's,, For it to totally Dry...

Then finial assembly,, And post finished Pic's of Build in Garage.....................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

s.moe said:


> Pete,,Thank's for posting the video....LoL...That's funny,,And that dog ment bussiness.........
> 
> Ian and Guy's......Like I said before,, Anyone OR Any topic, for that mater,, Is always Welcome in my Garage......It's always great to blow-off some steam, Every once and awhile....
> 
> In this day and age, It's nice to have a great bunch of fellow's to Laugh and Cut-up with,, Without worring if it's POLITICALY CORRECT or not......
> 
> We all come from different , Age's, Back-ground's, Skin-color, Religon's and Part's of this World,, But we all share one thing in common,,,,This crazy Hobby.. We call Model Building.......
> 
> In reality....All of you, are just word's posted on a screen,, But Personally,,,I consider all of you Fellow's my friend's...........:thumbsup:...........................MOE.


Really very well said, Moe. I concur and feel the same way.


----------



## harristotle

s.moe said:


> Pete,,Thank's for posting the video....LoL...That's funny,,And that dog ment bussiness.........
> 
> Ian and Guy's......Like I said before,, Anyone OR Any topic, for that mater,, Is always Welcome in my Garage......It's always great to blow-off some steam, Every once and awhile....
> 
> In this day and age, It's nice to have a great bunch of fellow's to Laugh and Cut-up with,, Without worring if it's POLITICALY CORRECT or not......
> 
> We all come from different , Age's, Back-ground's, Skin-color, Religon's and Part's of this World,, But we all share one thing in common,,,,This crazy Hobby.. We call Model Building.......
> 
> In reality....All of you, are just word's posted on a screen,, But Personally,,,I consider all of you Fellow's my friend's...........:thumbsup:...........................MOE.


Amen good sir, couldn't agree more! :wave:


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe very well said you guys are great,thought you might be interested in this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AMT...048829&po=LWI&ps=63&clkid=4099412223227448923


----------



## Ian Anderson

Actually Ron, .... That guy has some GREAT BUYS there man,... I mean some of those kits and his asking prices are very good indeed in my opinion,.. But then again Some of them are, ARE ALL THERE WORTH as well,.. but its defiantly work checking out, ..... 

I only look at the "BUY IT NOW" my self as well, I won't bother with wasting my time bidding really... Unless I REALLY WONT IT ...lol...lol... But thinks for the peek my friend, this shows Why your so good at hunting for them,..LIKE I'VE SAID BEFORE..
*
DID YOU GET YOUR UPS YET ??????*





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Hey Ron, Thank's for the feed on the Ford truck kit, That's the mid-year style I've been looking for.....Look's interesting,,But I've never Bought anything off of E-Bay, Let alone ever used PayPal......Not sure how to go about any of that yet....Alway's bought thing's with check,, Money-order or Credit Card...........Thank's again, Ron.................MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Moe ,.. You will first need to dedicate One of your _CREDIT CARDS _for this task to Pay Pal,.....
You will need to *GO* to the Pay-Pal Site and set up an account first of course, with that card and that will allow you to Use Pay-Pal from there,...
And Guaranteeing your payment for the product as well as you receiving the product with that account after that as well,...

And here is a *SET UP LINK* if you need it for Pal-Pal as well.....


https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/mark...p=3855252608&mpch=ads&mplx=3484-98128-2056-91

Then,.....You will have to _ASK THE SELLER_ to send you a Request To your E-Mail for the product offered, *(FIRST) *then you will EXCEPT of DENY, 
if you except you will Pay the bill with an Pay Pal Account that you will need to *SET UP STILL* from there,.By excepting the price, that will authorize payment from your Pay-Pal Account,..
and it will have everything the seller will need to send you your product as well from that set up,..Like address and all that good stuff......Its not all that much trouble really,...... 
*YOU CAN DO IT DUDE*...





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

also have to set up an Ebay account first if you don't have one,or let me know what your highest bid might be then I can buy it for ya,gotta tell you I held out getting set up with PP as long as possible myself then got serious about selling on Ebay and it makes buying and selling much easier 

Ian yes the package landed late yesterday and its awesome it may be my first project when I settle down here its much heavier than I expected,thanks again


----------



## Ian Anderson

*GOOD NEWS* Ron,.....happy it made it,....All is well...




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The thing I don't like about PayPal is that EvilBay owns it too and they now REQUIRE that you use PayPal for all payments. I wonder if that falls under laws about illegal monopolies? Just another way for EvilBay to stick it to us. You did get paid quickly and it is guaranteed but still, EvilBay just gets a few more cents on the dollar from us sellers. JMO

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Google will wind up owning everything in less than 5 years. They already have YouTube, Ebay is on their short list of hot properties I'm sure.


----------



## s.moe

:wave:......OK, Fellow's......Here's the pic's of my finished '32 Ford Deuce......Overall it was a good kit to build,, Even though it's a 15 year old kit......The only real problem I had was, I didn't like the fit of the hood and the side panels to the body.....They don't line up very straight....Tried several times to adjust it, and finally got a decent fit.....One other thing was, The front axle and it's four-link is all chrome plated and requires a Lot of scraping off, in order to glue the parts......Of course this is nothing new for seasoned builder's,, But I'd think it would be a challenge to someone who's never had to do much of this.....
On a scale of 1-10,....I would have to rate this Monogram Kit a 8.......It also included in the kit a set of decal's, Which allow's the builder to choose from Three different design's... These where,, Flames, Red Scallop's and the Yellow Checkered Board design......Which is the one I chose, Because I thought it was something a little different...........Hope you all like it...Thank's........................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

TO all the Armed Service Veteran's...........THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE,, AND SACRIFICES for this Great Nation........Happy Veteran's Day to you and your Family's........MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that '32 looks great, Moe!! I love the yellow and black checkerboard. 

I would also like to thank all the Veterans for their service. Whether they served in the US and are celebrating Veterans Day, or whether they be overseas celebrading Armistice Day or Remembrance Day, thank you to all who serve their countries so unselfishly.


----------



## Ian Anderson

And 8 it is then Moe,....Looks great from this end to me,...you might even get better pictures in a deferent light here if you wont to, NOT THAT THERES anything wrong with the shots here by friend,..
But SUN LIGHT is always the best for that as well all know,...but My goofy Digital camera only seems to like Low Light for some reason,...lol....Go Figure

Anyway Very nice build here man, been a while since I build this kit my self as well,..I bet it was fun to build If I remember right,.....Thinks for showing it Moe..




*Ian*


----------



## CJTORINO

*your '32 Ford turned out spectacular!*
*that paint work is amazing. and the checkerboard detail looks remarkable.*
*Top Shelf build.*

*and thanks for sharing it with us.*


----------



## s.moe

Scott.....Ian......Charley......Thank's guy's and I'm glad you all liked it......And it was a fun build, also......I just wish I'd had bought three or four of them, instead of just two.....'Cause now I've only got the one left in my stash......And if I had bought extra's, I'd definitely build the other two Decal version's offered with it.........Again thank's for the compliment's, Guy's.........MOE.


----------



## s.moe

HEY...Fellow's...I just noticed a mistake on the Deuce,, That I didn't catch, while I was building it...........It's in the Second Photo from the left, in my pic's.....See if any of you all can spot it..........................MOE.

And No it's not the decal on the hood,, That was designed that way........

Hint: Look at the last photo on the right, of my pic's.....


----------



## harristotle

You did a beautiful job on that Moe. I can't spot the error...


----------



## JamesInNC

Moe - awesome build! What's next?


----------



## DOM-19

Moe great job on that 32 ford,it really brightens up things with that terrific paint job, something diff. ==dom


----------



## 440 dakota

looks great Moe and the mistake is hard to catch,if you don't tell no one would ever know


----------



## Schwinnster

s.moe said:


> HEY...Fellow's...I just noticed a mistake on the Deuce,, That I didn't catch, while I was building it...........It's in the Second Photo from the left, in my pic's.....See if any of you all can spot it..........................MOE.
> 
> And No it's not the decal on the hood,, That was designed that way........
> 
> Hint: Look at the last photo on the right, of my pic's.....


I don't think it's a mistake Moe-- you just starting a new trend maybe? *2 brake pedals*, for when ya gotta stop *real* quick like! *LOL!*

Turned out _real_ nice. All that scraping away of the chrome might've been a pain, but you sure did a nice clean job of it-- the whole build actually :thumbsup: Love the interior-- the steering wheel really sets it off nice. Pretty nice decals too-- good and opaque over that black. You oughta go ahead and get another one and build all three with the different decal options-- that'd make a cool group. 

You build that Nomad? I got one started, but that's about it....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Cool looking Deuce, Moe ! The checker board scallop looks really nice.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Hey thank's for the compliment's there Guy's......This was indeed a fun build.....

Ladies and Gentelmen......We have a winner.....And a runner-up.......

John,,, since you pointed out that there where "Two" brake pedal's, Actually a Brake and a Clutch Pedal,, When it's got an automatic tranny in it.....Your the Grand Prize Winner........

Ron,,,since you were the first to say there was a mistake in the build.....But did not post what it was....You are the prize winning Runner-up.........

Congradulation's there Guy's..:thumbsup:..........Wonder if Monogram knew that they put a clutch pedal in a kit that came with an automatic tranny??..........MOE.



person's in,of,or associated with HobbyTalk are not eligeable to claim Prizes and/or winnings....


----------



## Schwinnster

> John,,, since you pointed out that there where "Two" brake pedal's, Actually a Brake and a Clutch Pedal,, When it's got an automatic tranny in it.....Your the Grand Prize Winner........


*Aw, shucks Moe........* what'd I win btw? *LOL!*



> Wonder if Monogram knew that they put a clutch pedal in a kit that came with an automatic tranny??


Let's just hope they didn't make it based on a _real_ car...... :freak:


----------



## 440 dakota

LoL thanks Moe what did I win ? a box of Rice A Roni ? I was going to keep quiet as long as you were,most people would never catch that unless you said something,Monogram didn't lol


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Monogram, this is the same company that had a '71 Hemi Cuda model that was labeled as a '70 on the box, right?


----------



## harristotle

Haha, good catch John :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota

71 Charger 500 said:


> Monogram, this is the same company that had a '71 Hemi Cuda model that was labeled as a '70 on the box, right?


yes,guys went nuts over them for a whille


----------



## s.moe

To the winner's of the Deuce mystery mistake........

Prizes are,,,,, 1st, Grand Prize winner..........10 Free post's on Moe's Garage.......
2nd, Runner up winner............5 Free post's on Moe's Garage.......

Congradulation's to these and all other participent's........Thank you..............MOE.




offer valid 12-31-2020


----------



## s.moe

ROTFL.......A Box of "Rice A Roni"........Ron, My Friend,,,,,Whew.....That was a good one.....:thumbsup:................MOE.


Shipping and handeling would cost more than the cost of just one Box........
now maybe a case.....good deal........LOL...


----------



## s.moe

You build that Nomad? I got one started, but that's about it....[/QUOTE]

John.......I was going back over all of the post's and found this...........
Missed it ,The first time...........
I've got it started, but no W.I.P. Pic's on it yet......Still trying to decide where to go with it..............Thank's..........................................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah, I just got my Nomad mocked up Moe. I'm building mine box stock for a CBP on another forum, and Steve, the owner, allowed a wheel/tire swap for the CBP, so I grabbed some American mags & Goodyear Eagles out of the custom 57 Chevy pickup....... I think....  LOL! I can't remember! LOL! 

Anyhow, I'm thinking of maybe painting it like one of the hugger orange Camaro's-- white with orange stripes. 

I'm bound and determined to _*not*_ start anything else until I get my Deuce done tho.......


----------



## s.moe

John... Mock-up of the Nomad look's great,,,Like those rim's and tires......:thumbsup:..

CBP ??......Is that for, Custom Built Project ??
White with Orange stripes....That's going to look very Cool.......

Yeah,,, Please don't start anything till you finish your Deuce,,, I'm really lookin' forward to see how your's turn's out......Know it'll turn out Great for an Older "KID" Build.....


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

*CBP* stands for *'Community Build Project'* (I think... pretty sure...) Guess they're kinda popular on some forums, where somebody decides, or everybody votes on a subject to build, and a certain length of time to get it done, etc. Could be a *'Box stock CBP' *where you can only build with what's in the box. *'Mopar CBP' *which could be _'box stock'_ or_ 'open'_, meaning use of other parts from other kits, aftermarket parts, BMF, etc. 

I'm doing the Nomad box stock, but Steve, owner of Plasticholics Anonymous, said we could do a wheel/tire swap, other wise I probably wouldn't have done it. 

Gets a little too restrictive for me at times, but _obviously_ *I* need help just building a simple model......... *LOL!* ....... so I_ do _try and participate in them at times. No way I could ever do a 96 hour build tho...... takes me that long just to pick one out of the stash at times..... *LOL!*

I've been losing sleep trying to figure out colors for the Deuce, but I think I finally got it! :woohoo: Looking forward to getting it done, but totally enjoying the build


----------



## s.moe

:wave:......OK,,Fellow's...Here's one for all of you......Question ??......Does/Or....Can Anyone tell me who this is made by.......It's an Old Barn find that I found up at my inlaw's......Was helping Mom go threw all of Dad's stuff, after his passing, and came across it......
I can't find any Mold marking's, Lettering or Number's,, on it.....Except for where the licence plate's would mount,,,Front and rear....They have the number's...1959, on them..To represent the year it is........There's also,, '59 Buick,, Molded in to the Clear window insert,,,,,But other than that.....Nodda.............I know it's a model of a '59 Buick Invicta....The script is molded on the fender and Buick is molded on the rear deck panel.......
It's all complete...Except for the two rear wheel's/tires/metal axel....and the Antenna and Mirror......But can see where they were gluded on at......
I know the Pic's aren't that great....But in the Exploded shot...I've laid all the piece's out....
Someone Glued the dash,steering wheel,and floor shifter in,,But the seat's are all molded into the Interior tub....And they only painted the steering wheel/column,,White.... Everything else is molded in red,,With the exception of the chrome plated bumper's......
There are four screw's,,That join the Frame bottom to the Body, With the glass insert and Interior tub held in place by four round disc's,, That fit onto peg's on the inside of the body cavity......I had to be very careful when I tried to take it apart,, because of the old glue and the styrene being brittle......

Any thought's or idea's on it will help.....I Plan on rebuilding it and giving it a coat of paint,, If it's not of any value,,As is...............Thank's..................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

John.....Thank's for clearing that up for me,, on the CBP......I couldn't figure that one out.......5 watt bulb, in a 220 circuit you know.....:lol:...
And that Plasticholic's Anonymous,,,Sound's like a fun group to me........
Looking forward to what color you chose to do the Deuce........

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I'm still looking here Moe, But it may be this kit,... *AMT 1:25th '59 Buick Invicta 2dr ht model *but don't hold me to that, _JUST YET_...
Lets wait to hear from Ron here as well, The _Human Model Hound Dog_ on this, He may very well be able to Not only tell you WHO and when, BUT EVEN WHERE..lol..lol




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

THANK'S IAN......Like I said,,, Can't find any Kit manufactor's name or number's on it......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm thinking that Invicta is a Johan. Gonna do some lookin'. Very cool car too! Love them big ole' boats from back in the day!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You're right Ian, it's an AMT.


----------



## s.moe

MO.......Thank's for trying to help me find out about the Buick........This thing must be pretty old ,, with it having screw's to hold the Chassis bottom to the body.......As near as I can tell,, There's only six pieces that require gluing......The whole thing only has Twenty Eight piece's.....That's counting the four screw's that hold's it together......
This must be AMT'S early version of a quick build....LOL.........................MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo I'm pretty sure thats a promo which was an advertising tool used BITD passed out at dealerships with purschase of the real car or sometimes test drives,also thinking AMT cause every Jo-Han I've handled from that period was marked but could be SMP I'm not that familiar with their history

you might find out value before you paint it some are quite valuable


----------



## scottnkat

When I saw the pics, I was thinking that it was an old dealer promo. They used to hand them out to the kids at the dealership. By the way, AMT used to make some dealer promo cars (not sure of this one), so in a way, it is possible that everyone was right.


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe just checked the auction site and found this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amt-59-Buic...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c60a8ab12

so looks like it could have been assembled as a dealer promo or sold in kit form aimed at young builders,probably the exact same thing


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats the one Ron,..*NO DOUBT ABOUT IT*,.....See Moe, Thats why hes are Model Hunting Hound Dog,.. *THINKS BUDDY*,..you the best.....You never disappoint..Even Know I'm sure it's worth FAR MORE THEN THAT..






*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

lol Ian I just enjoy looking at kits and kit history is all ,thats an empty box I'm sure the kit is worth quite a bit more also


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *CBP* stands for *'Community Build Project'* (I think... pretty sure...)


Yup, that's what it means alright!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is a 59 Invicta model on the Bay for sale. Check out the chassis details. Looks to be the same car to me. Put some old school mags on that baby, some bare metal foil and a smooth paint job, yeah man, make a dang cool ride!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUICK-INVIC...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4249530385170621999

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

I know where* NOT TALKING *about Monetary Value here really guys, But If it where mine, I wouldn't let that puppy go for *ANYTHING *below $50 Bucks man,* "AS IS"* , Maybe as much a $100 ad well,...
Is kind of Rare, as well as Desirable really.....Shes a Real Peach Moe.






*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Here is a 59 Invicta model on the Bay for sale. Check out the chassis details. Looks to be the same car to me. Put some old school mags on that baby, some bare metal foil and a smooth paint job, yeah man, make a dang cool ride!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUICK-INVIC...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4249530385170621999
> 
> Mo


Wow! This blue/green one is _sweeet!_ I think Mo's right Moe, you could bring that red one 'back'. Maybe re-do the chrome with Al-clad, BMF the trim, put some Cragars on it, and park it :thumbsup: Or you could just leave it as is-- kinda cool just like that.

Growing up here, our next door neighbor had a small gas station at the end of our street. Think it was an ARCO.... anyways, he sold Fords as well. Never had more than 3 or 4 on his lot, but he did give us promos of the first ever Mustang, and then the Maverik. Only two I remember having. Promos are cool.


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota said:


> Moe just checked the auction site and found this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amt-59-Buic...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c60a8ab12
> 
> so looks like it could have been assembled as a dealer promo or sold in kit form aimed at young builders,probably the exact same thing



Ron.....Thank's there, Buddy.....I do belive that you've found the answer to my '59 Buick......I also looked at MO's link Too,,But I belive the one you found is right......With it showing a red Model on the box,,,,And mine being molded in red and never been painted as well.....that is,,Unless they where molded in different color's,, Which is possible,,,,,

Thank's again, RON


MOE.


----------



## s.moe

MO......Thank's there, Buddy.......Really do appreciate you trying to help me out,, on trying to find out about my ol' '59 Buick.......Between you and Ron,, locating a car and a box on E-bay, of one similar to mine,,I've come to the conclusion that, Both of you guy's ROCK.....

I don't know for sure,, But I belive that the box that Ron found,, Is how the model originally came,,, With it showing a red car on the box and all.......Mine has never been painted and with it being molded in red....Just seem's like the most Logical explination........
Unless they were molded in different color's,,Which is possable.......

Thank's for posting the pic's of the one you found,,MO.....They have really helped me to find out what the part's look like, that are missing on mine.......Now maybe I can try to find one's that I can replace them with....... Really, Thank You..MO


MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO......Thank's there, Buddy.......Really do appreciate you trying to help me out,, on trying to find out about my ol' '59 Buick.......Between you and Ron,, locating a car and a box on E-bay, of one similar to mine,,I've come to the conclusion that, Both of you guy's ROCK.....
> 
> I don't know for sure,, But I belive that the box that Ron found,, Is how the model originally came,,, With it showing a red car on the box and all.......Mine has never been painted and with it being molded in red....Just seem's like the most Logical explination........
> Unless they were molded in different color's,,Which is possable.......
> 
> Thank's for posting the pic's of the one you found,,MO.....They have really helped me to find out what the part's look like, that are missing on mine.......Now maybe I can try to find one's that I can replace them with....... Really, Thank You..MO
> 
> 
> MOE.


Yeah, they would have been available in several different colors for sure. Glad to help on finding out what you had.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Again,,Thank's MO......You and Ron Have both helped me out on this one for sure.....Just hope I can repay the two of you, Someday and in someway......Your probably right as well, On them molding them in different color's, Too......If someone bought a blue car, They wouldn't want a Red model of it,,,Would they ???

Like I said before,, Those photo's that you found....Will help me to replace the part's missing off of mine....And that was an even bigger help.........
All I have to do now is decide if I keep it like I found it....Or go with those OLD School Mag's you were talking about...........


MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Since you only have two of the original wheels, the old school mags would be an easy fix for that. The Revell 32 Ford five window, 32 Ford three window and 32 Ford Sedan, all have old school mags and nice radial tires in them.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

MO.....That's probably what I'm going to do with it.......I saw the kit's and Rim/tire combo's over on CRUZ's new thread of his awesome Deuce Sedan Highboy.....And already had the wheel's spinning in my head, my Friend.......

Another great idea though.......Thank's

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe no problem I just enjoy looking at and learing about old kits and such ,there is a promo guide that list colors avalible and value but I don't have one anymore,but most were in a couple colors at least

hey remeber the runner up prize of 5 free post ? how do I earn some more post ?think I burned them all up already LOL


----------



## s.moe

Ron that was your fourth post,,,,,But since you was trying to help me out ,,,the past three don't count........
So your still good for four more,,,free one's.......
I wasn't really keeping count....Nice to know you weren't trying to cheat me,,,My Friend......

That gained you another nickel's worth......So now it's Nine, total.......

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

Lol thanks Moe always want to be ahead with the credits so I'm not left out of your garage in the cold lol


----------



## s.moe

LOL......Ron ......You and the rest of the guy's, Would never be left out in the cold, at my Garage......

But you all might have your vehicle's Towed, If you park in front of it........

MOE.


----------



## cruz

s.moe said:


> MO.....That's probably what I'm going to do with it.......I saw the kit's and Rim/tire combo's over on CRUZ's new thread of his awesome Deuce Sedan Highboy.....And already had the wheel's spinning in my head, my Friend.......
> 
> Another great idea though.......Thank's
> 
> MOE.


Okay guys, one thing I do want to remind you, if you look at the link of the work in progress of my '32, it shows that the rims and beauty rings are resin, these do not come w/ the kit. I think the beauty rings that come in the kit are a little out of scale even though at the end they still look pretty good, at least in my humble opinion.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Moe, with that thing being red in color, unless you are painting it red or black, you will need to cover it with future first and let it dry so the red doesn't bleed through. Sometimes, if you paint silver over red it will stop the bleed through as well.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500 said:


> Moe, with that thing being red in color, unless you are painting it red or black, you will need to cover it with future first and let it dry so the red doesn't bleed through. Sometimes, if you paint silver over red it will stop the bleed through as well.
> 
> Mo


Yeah....MO.......I Found that out awhile back,, My Friend........Had a build I did,, That was molded in Yellow....Sprayed it White.... Looked great for about 6 or 7 month's.......Then the Yellow started to bleed back through.........Now it's a Wimbleton White or vanilla cream color...

Now I alway's prime all my bodies , before paint....Except for Black, that is.......

Thank's for the head's up though........Hope this Info help's out some young Rookie,, From making the same mistake......Sure can Ruin a build....

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Note to Schwinnster......John your '55 Nomad that you posted a Mock-up Pic of... On post #195, Here in my Garage....Have you started to clean up the body Yet for paint ????

Just started mine this morning and............The body of mine has enough Flashing on it to Make Half of another body............Seriously,,,I've spent Three,(3) Hour's,,Scraping and Sanding all the flashing on JUST the body alone....:freak:.....And it's still not as perfict as I'd like it to be....
Sure hope your's didn't get molded in with the same run,, Or plant shift,, as mine...
Somebody over at Round 2, Sure "Droped the ball" on this one.......:beatdeadhorse:

 MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Moe-- didn't look real close at mine when I mocked it up, but I had heard there were some problems with it....... On the other forum where the CBP is, one guy built one last year...... had some problems with the tailgate, and the glass fitting I seem to remember too....... Oh well..., *we can handle it Moe!* :thumbsup:

Probably won't be near the bench for a few days-- helping my new pastor set up a big train layout at his church and will be running the trains after Turkey Day :woohoo::roll:

Maybe we could start a *'Flash' CBP*-- would have to be just an _"out of the box"_ build tho..... _no_ aftermarket flash...... LOL!


----------



## s.moe

John....I ran into the same problem, That the Guy that you were talking about did......The tailgate and glass Fit are awefull......This is a Skill level 2, Kit... But It need's to be a 4 1/2............Yeah, Yeah, I know....Handle it, Moe...:lol:
On mine,, Where the Back Glass and tailgate goes, There was a cross bar that is to be cut out,,Part of the molding process,,and it has filled in the Recess where the Tailgate is suppose to sit......This has to be dug out,, in order for it to sit flush with the body.....
The Glass fit I think I can Work around....It's not too bad.......
All in All,,I Spent another couple of Hour's Preping the Body, For paint.....Was hopeing to get some paint on it this afternoon,, But no such luck.....Maybe Tomorrow..... Got to go out of town for Turkey Day....Maybe gone till Sunday....So if I don't post anything, Till then.......
Happy Thank's-Giving...Everyone........

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Happy Thanks -Giving Moe*...To your and Your Famaly....From Me and Mine as well...




*
Ian Anderson*


----------



## 440 dakota

Schwinnster said:


> Maybe we could start a *'Flash' CBP*-- would have to be just an _"out of the box"_ build tho..... _no_ aftermarket flash...... LOL!


sounds like it could be fun,whatca thinking for kit,or maybe make a thread looking for sugestions then vote on results,maybe start out the new year with this ?


Moe if we don't hear from ya,have a safe trip and Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family


----------



## Schwinnster

440 dakota said:


> sounds like it could be fun,whatca thinking for kit,or maybe make a thread looking for sugestions then vote on results,maybe start out the new year with this ?
> 
> 
> Moe if we don't hear from ya,have a safe trip and Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family


Yeah Moe, ditto on the safe and Happy Thanksgiving trip. Hope you didn't _'trash yer flash'_ ........ LOL! 

Hmmmm, Ron........ yeah, a 'Flash CBP' could be interesting. Maybe we'll make Moe the chairman of it..... Just kidding Moe.  

I used to love making _'whatever'_ out of the parts trees-- some kind of 'frame' from the rectangular sections, etc. Maybe it could just have to be something auto/garage related. I made a burning torch cart awhile back mostly from sprue. Have to post up pics of it sometime.....


----------



## s.moe

OK.. Fellow's I'm Back in the Garage after being Closed for the Holiday and weekend........
Sorry to say the only thing I got done was Stuffing.....Stuffing my Face, with Turkey.. That is....:lol:.......Hope everyone had a good one, as I did...But Glad to be back HOME...

Going to try to get back started on my '55 Chevy Nomad....No W.I.P.Pic's just yet.....Only have Half of the Build painted, "Was hopeing to get all of it done before going out of town",So it's going to take me awhile to show anything....
Had to do alot of extra clean-up on the body, because of extra "Flash" around all of the Factory mold joint's.....I've never in the 100's of kit's I've built....Ever have this much on a kit....
I wish I'd of taken a few photo's of it,before I started cleaning it up,, To show everyone just how bad this thing really was....I mean, honestly, I don't think a 12 year old,or someone with very little modeling experience,could have did this kit and had it look good....
Sure hope it was just a one time thing on mine.....Anyway, I'll post'em when I get'em.......

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Hmmmm,,, A " Flash CBP",,......Sound's like the start of a new "Joint" Thread, to be posted on by Everone...........

John...Since your the, "Master of Spure"....You should be the Chairman.......:lol:

All in favor..For JOHN.........POST-IN....

We'll leave all of the detail's and rule's up to You..........:lol:

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Hmmmm,,, A " Flash CBP",,......Sound's like the start of a new "Joint" Thread, to be posted on by Everone...........
> 
> John...Since your the, "Master of Spure"....You should be the Chairman.......
> 
> All in favor..For JOHN.........POST-IN....


Hey Moe, I'll vote for JOHN.............. *WAIT A MINUTE!* _that's_ *ME!* *LOL!*

Yeah, maybe we _can_ have a fun little sprue thing happen in the new year  

While we're on the subject of your _'flashy' Nomad_ here Moe.... 
I was wondering if you can help me out.....








Are all them _'window posts'_ ? or are some of them _'sprue'_ ? *LOL!*

Looking forward to some pics of _your_ flashy build Moe :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

[email protected],,,,,Yeah, I was tempted to just Hack-off the whole top of mine....Behind the slanted door post,, And turn it into a Nomad-camino......:lol:.. 
Hey..... Might make a cool Kustom ride ???......Slam it to the weeds,,Lakepipes,Custom Velvet Interior,Fat whities with moon disc's, and Fuzzy dice hangin' from the mirror.......

Man 'o Man......I haven't even Did any gluein' and I'm already Light headed......:lol:....Still high on the MSG, From all that Turkey....I guess.........

Say,, How did the whole Train thing go, this weekend, John ???
You know there's a Whole different Forum, on here for that...Right ?? LOL.....

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Yeah, I was tempted to just Hack-off the whole top of mine....Behind the slanted door post,, And turn it into a Nomad-camino........
> Hey..... Might make a cool Kustom ride ???......Slam it to the weeds,,Lakepipes,Custom Velvet Interior,Fat whities with moon disc's, and Fuzzy dice hangin' from the mirror.......


Now _there's_ an idea Moe! :thumbsup: Maybe even make the back 2/3 a hot tub! *LOL!* I'd do that, but the CBP mines being built for needs to have the roof on it  LOL!


Train thing didn't happen yet. They postponed the start of it a week-- we weren't quite done with the scenery, etc.... 

Yeah, I know about the MRR forum here, _and_ the Monsters, _and _the Dioramas, _and_...... _and........ _*LOL!* Way too many interests and way too little time.... I almost started to build an 'O' gauge model railroad in the big empty upstairs rooms here. Thank God I couldn't find/afford any of the steamers I'd need for it tho.... You think I do a bit of scratchbuilding on these little cars? LOL! Hand lay ties & track, spike it down, build structures like the real thing, etc, etc.....:freak: I'm better off sticking with the model cars and yinz guys


----------



## s.moe

John.....Hot Tub in the back would be a nice touch....Don't know why I didn't think of it.......

As far as getting into train's as a hobby,,, I never had but two layout's.....Both of them were just the basic oval layout's that came in the set's......Never had the room for anything bigger....
Childhood was spent in "government base housing",Dad was in the Army back then.....SOoooo ...Guess if we'd of had our own big house,, Maybe I could have gotten into it more.....

We'sinz glad that youinz a Model builder on here my friend......

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Well.....Had a little set back on the Nomad, Today..............Was a fairly nice day here, So I decided to spray the base color outside in the sun......Well Mother Nature decided She'd have a little fun and conjure up a few gust's of wind,, Right after I layed my final coat of paint........
No,,, It didn't Blow off the table, OR Tip over.......A small Maple Leaf landed right up against the left rear Quarterpanel..........I got one tree in the back yard,that only has a handfull of leaves on it, And now I've got one stuck to the side of my Chevy.....

Oh well....WHAT can you do ??...........SAND and REPAINT.......That's what I've got to do, now.......... Can't seem to catch a break with this '55 Nomad.... It's like,,,,,,:beatdeadhorse:

I'll take a few shot's of it for the final Pic's.....

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I know the feeling Moe, I've had trouble with every Shivvy I ever owned too! :lol: I know you will get it fixed though and it will come shining through like all of your other cars. 

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Boy Moe, the more I hear about _your_ Nomad...... the more I'm thinking of just leaving _mine_ in the box....... or trading it....... LOL! 

Aint that something about spraying them outside, and that _one leaf_, or _one pine needle_, or _*one bu*_g finds it's way onto your fresh shiny paint  

Let me know if yours is beyond repair and I'll put mine on a pony headed your way right quick.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*WHY IS IT* , that all mishaps seem to end up on the stinking Quarterpanel, ...lol...I mean, that is the *TOUGHEST PLACE *to try and fix something as well,...Its like the culprit had a mind of its own when that happens.

I lost a Killer 71 Riviera Boat tail that way Moe,...A REAL ON, was never able to repair it in the spot, I was going to suggest that you just LET IT DRY REAL WELL, Like days..... and sand down Only that section and hit it again in that section only, But It would be a deferent shade then and it would NOT meld well with the rest of the body a well if you did,....Hard to say _THAT TO DO_ on that one Moe..But Man that sucks,..lol...lol..But it happens to *US ALL*,.......



"Controlled Conditions", there is always something to be said for that..





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

ALRIGHT...Fellow's.......Need some INFO to a question here.......What can I use to Safely take Enamel paint off of a model ??.......
I Tryed to wet sand and repaint my '55 Nomad's quarterpanel,, Today.......Got it Back smooth,, But now there's such a heavy layer of paint,(too many coat's) That you can't hardly make-out the Bel-Air script, and fuel door......

This ol' Chevy's been one thing after another....But I've done too much work on it,To just leave it like it is now................I'm going to make this thing look Great, If'n it kills me.......Besides....After the second color was dry,,,Didn't like the shade of it, anyway......
SOoooo....I need to strip the whole She-bang and redo it........Seam's like I read on someone's thread...Maybe Pete's Garage...Soak it in Royal Purple Cleaner ??? Right ???

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

I've used Super Clean myself - it is purple liquid like the Royal Purple. It used to be Castrol Super Clean - now it's just Super Clean. A gallon bottle is about $7 at my local Wal-mart. I have used it to remove old paint from a 30 year old boat model as well as stuff that was just painted a few days before - both enamel and lacquer. Sometimes it takes just a day of soaking - sometimes a few days - but it has always worked without ruining the plastic. Good luck on stripping it.


----------



## 440 dakota

yup like Scott said Super Clean,also I have used Purple Power which is a knockoff also Scalecoat stripper which is kinda expensive and Easy Off oven cleaner the last two work fast but will soften plastic so you have to watch it pretty close


----------



## Schwinnster

Sorry to hear about the whole She-bang Moe...... LOL! I'm putting up a purple thumb as well Buddy, voting for PURPLE POWER. Got a gallon for $5 at the local Dollar General. 

Here's my SALTBOX before I put it in the PURPLE POND......









And after a few days, after washing it with DAWN dish washing soapy water......








Not sure why the dash didn't clean up like the rest but....

*Keep goin' Moe*...... (so I know what to do with _my_ Nomad) I'm taking notes: 
1) carefully remove all flash, making sure to leave window posts
2) carefully remove all leaves from all trees in neighborhood before painting


You can do it Moe! Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I concur, Super Clean or Purple Power work the best for enamel. They will take lacquer off too but it may take a few days. If it's an old paint job and Super Clean won't take it off, try 91% alcohol. It has to be 91% though, the 50% stuff won't work. Brake fluid will work too but if you forget and leave the car in there too long the brake fluid will eat the plastic and at the very least craze it.


----------



## s.moe

Thank's for all of the Helpful Imput on what I needed to strip the paint off my '55...Guy's.

Definitely don't want to try anything that might MELT it though.......:lol:

And John, Note #3.... Follow note's #1 & #2......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Sorry to hear about the whole She-bang Moe...... LOL! I'm putting up a purple thumb as well Buddy, voting for PURPLE POWER. Got a gallon for $5 at the local Dollar General.
> 
> Here's my SALTBOX before I put it in the PURPLE POND......


Dang, John. That Ford had a nice paint job on it before you started stripping it. I don't know if I could have done that with a car that was painted and had foil on it already. Starting with a new kit is one thing but to strip one that nice and cut it all up? Not sure I could do that.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Well Mo, it _was_ a nice build at one time. Got it in a trade, and don't know if it wasn't packed just right, but the wheels were falling off, and it had a few other minor boo boos, which I just didn't feel like 'restoring'. Not foiled either, that's silver/chrome paint on the trim. If I ever run across another Shoebox, I just might make a tail dragger out of it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Wow, looks like foil in the picture. Now, what did I do with my glasses cleaner?:woohoo:


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe saw this and thought of you 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMT-Bonnie-...869?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bfc9e80d


----------



## Ian Anderson

Did you go look at that model Ron sent you on Evil Bay Moe ? ,,Its Only 20 bucks *RIGHT NOW*, not to bad, the other one he showed me Is *WAY OUT OF SITE* 
now,...I just wont pay that much for it my self, But is was A *REALLY NICE KIT*..So is the *FORD TRUCK*...




*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ian......Yeah,, I just looked at it.......Up to 22.50,,Now......This is the first chance I've gotten around to looking at my thread.....Been too busy checking out everyone else's...LOL..

Still haven't looked into that Pay pal or Buying on E-bay.....SOoooo
Unless Ron, You or one of the other Guy's.....Would be willing to get it for me.... And would trust me enough to send them a check...To cover it and any other cost's to get it to me,, I'd trust sending a check to them.....Or a Money Order if they'd Rather have that.......

Don't really want to put more than $ 25.00 into this Kit.....Not counting the Shipping and Handling.......Been hopeing I'd come across one locally,,Or close-by anyway.....

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

The problem with that is, It's *ON BID*, and There is *16 *hours left on it to *KEEP WATCH ON*,.....I mean, *WHO KNOWS *what it will end up on in the end for cost,.. I don't know about you, But I hate waiting tell the last second then Getting *OUT BID*,..lol I mean unless its *FLAT OUT* for sale, I never bid my self there, Other then that I would have *NO PROBLEM* doing that for you moe,..But I'm not going to wait on the bid my self,...Maybe we can find one At* Buy It Now* states,..thats the one we wont,..



*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

I hear you My Friend.......This thing could be over a $ 100.00 or more before the times up......
No thank's ....Don't want one that bad.....Shoot,, AMT might do a re-issue of this kit, before too long....Esspecially if they see that people are still looking to build it.....
But thank's,, Ian.....

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

OK....Quick update on the Nomad......Took everyone's advice and used Purple Power.....Thank's to you John,,,, $5.00 was right up my alley..... Dollar General,, Just like you said......:thumbsup:

She's now Paint free again......SOooo,,,Going to see about laying down a fresh new coat on it soon......This time OL' Mother Nature isn't going to mess it up....I might,, but not her...No, Sir......No Leaves in the Garage.......:lol:
I'll post'em, when I take'em.....

MOE.


Hey,, What do you Guy's do with the used Purple Power ???
Recycle it for the next...Dunk and Strip ???
That's what I'm doing...Anyway...


----------



## 440 dakota

Hey Moe I could help you get one of those Ford truck kits and then you could send me payment I trust ya as far as reissue I think the tooling has been modified throughout the years and the last reissue was the Model King version a few years ago and also brings close to $100 when it shows up 

what I used to do with the purple power was strain out the used paint debris and put the used in a seperate container and use i from there till it stopped working


----------



## s.moe

Ron....My friend,,, I know OL' Ian calls you the "Model Hounddog" and if you can get me one of those Early '70's Ford kit's.......For NO more than $30....Less S/H and a finder's fee.....LOL
I'D sure be Greatful........Dosen't have to be a sealed kit,,, Just a complete one....I'm going to build it.....Not put it in my stash or with my Collection Kit's........And it doesn't matter if it has decal's either....I'm not planing to use any.......

As for the used Purple Power...I strained it back through an Automotive Paint strainer, Into a seperate container.....Just in case there's a next : Dunk and Strip.........

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> As for the used Purple Power...I strained it back through an Automotive Paint strainer, Into a seperate container.....Just in case there's a next : Dunk and Strip.........
> 
> MOE.


There is ALWAYS something else that needs to be dunked and stripped!


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe I'll see if I can score ya one when a decent one comes up again which isn't that often considering the number of kits for sale daily,that last one ended at 33.50 which is pretty good but I missed the ending cause of work,darn work is such an interuption of my life lol


----------



## s.moe

Hey RON.....Thank's man.....Yeah, There's no rush on finding me one....And I think I could swing $35 for a complete kit,, But don't want to put too much more into it than that.....Like I said before,, I'm going to build it when I get one.....
Been looking for a kit of that model style,, For quite sometime now....Ran across one a few year's back at a yard sale,, But it was missing Front Grill, Motor and one of the bedside's....Wish I'd of got it now for part's...Lady only wanted $2.00 for it..

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

I wonder if Mike got the engine out of it ???..................:lol:

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

will show pic's of my ruined paint job in a few.......


----------



## s.moe

Just thought I'd show the side of my '55 Chevy Nomad,,,This was after a Maple Leaf decided to try to blend itself into my paint job..........Got the leaf pulled off in one piece,,,, But as you guy's can see.....This paint job is Wasted.........SOoooo....Tried to wet sand it out, and got it back smooth,,,,But when I repainted it,, The paint didn't Match..... Finally got it to match up after another couple of passes,, but the paint was so thick the fine detail's were lost..Ie Belair script, fuel door......
Did the ol' Dunk and Strip on it and cleaned the Paint off of her......Put her in the garage today and laid down a fresh new coat.....No hick-up's this time....:lol:
Still have to do the second color for the Two-tone...As soon as 1st one dries.....Will take some pic's for the finial showing,, when I get a chance.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That bites on the paint job, Moe. Looks like it really ruined a good one. Looking forward to seeing the repaint though!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Ewww.....* looks like that Maple leaf was *hungry* Moe! Nice color tho...... Looking forward to the new paint(s) on it


----------



## s.moe

Sorry .........MO....John......No work on the '55 this weekend.....Had to do some Family thing's,, SOooo no time....This week for sure,, Here weather's going to be nicer......

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man that did a number on that paint job there Moe,..I know it look Worse then it is really,..But you have your work cut out for you on this one my friend, Trying to recover from that, But I still think 
Once the paint set you didn't have to use the Purple power here, and just a GOOD sanding would have done it, But let us know how it comes out here if you would,..all I can say is *SAND*,* SAND*,
and *Sand* again, Should be good after the dip,...I hate to use that stuff my self,..But I have it on the ready if a Asteroid leaf like this come my way,..lol...lol...
*MAN THAT WAS A BIG FREEKIN LEAF*.....lol....I have had small things hit me from time to time like this, But you should have seen that truck coming man,...lol...lol..
Air Horn and all.....





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Sorry I haven't been in the Garage,,,,Or visiting anyone else's.......For the past Four day's......Been down with the Flu.....I Guess,, Fever, Chill's And a Nose that can't decide if it's going to be stopped up or flowing like a river.....
See that I've missed quite alot....Will try to get caught up on everyone, when I can read and really understand everyone's post's.....Medicine's got me light headed and drunk feelin'....:drunk:....
Haven't done much on the Nomad....Did get the second color sprayed, For the Two-tone....Before I got sick.....Was hopeing I'd get to try my hand at BMF ing the trim on it,, But it will have to wait till I can see straight.....Let alone not have the shakes......:lol:


----------



## Schwinnster

Well, thanks for *not* visiting-- and giving _us_ the flu! Glad you're starting to feel better Moe. Also glad to hear your Nomad is a little better too...... 

Ya know, reading about everyone else trying the BMF is causing me to think that I should finish BMFing my 64 Impala. I was really scared to try it myself, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Does make a world of difference too. 

Take care Buddy, maybe drink some eggnog? (with some _medicine_ in it?)


----------



## s.moe

A little more work in the Garage today on the Nomad......Worked on the Engine and frame,,,,Haven't gotten the BMF...Yet,,,,,So the body's still not done yet....Hopeing to get to the Hobbyshop this week to pick some up.....Might even haul-in a few new rides to work on for the new year........

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Sounding good Moe!:thumbsup: Like you got two colors on that wagon, and it's ready for some trim. Yep, you _better_ get to the hobbyshop, *before Santa gets there...... LOL!* But you've been good, right Buddy? _Right? _ *LOL!*

Can't believe I did this, but, while reading the Sunday paper last nite, I saw a *Michael's 50% off 'any one item' coupon*. _Immediately_ I figured I'd bear with the crowds so I could maybe get the *Revell 32 coupe* for half price...... but then it seemed all the other models in my stash started crying....... so I spent some time with them, and threw the coupon away....... Gonna spend some time with the ones I got...... I'll get over it..... _I think_....... *LOL!*


----------



## 440 dakota

John 50% off I think i'd fight the crowds for that they don't do that very often,do you have a Hobby Lobby near by cause they run 40% coupons most every week


----------



## Schwinnster

No Ron, no Hobby Lobby around here-- that I know of. I'll have to check on that tho..... I got my airbrush at Michael's on one those 50% coupons :thumbsup: *SWEET!* 

I gotta start watching the spending-- my pension got cut a bit a couple months ago, _and_ I'll be taking _another_ $90 hit next month when my health care cost goes up........ still, the idea of standing in line with that coupe for half price, surrounded by beautiful women with their ribbons, wreaths, and candy canes is..... uh........ :drunk:

*LOL!*


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ JOHN.......Been a little Naughty,,,,, That's why I've got to buy the B.M.F. Myself....lol....Santa said SO.....
Went down to get some today,,But all OUT.........Be after the first of the year before they get some in..... Might have to hold off on doing the Nomad till then...Or at least finishing it up....

MOE.


Don't have a Hobby Lobby, Here Either,,Ron......Do have a Michael's, But their a bit high on their Model's....Only can afford'em with a coupon, there......

John... Know what you mean on watching the Spending----Look's like after New Years, I'll be unemployed....Their closing up shop.....It's the Economy.....I'm supprized they lasted this long.....


----------



## s.moe

Hey,,, Fellow's......Just noticed my Hobbytalk Statius has Changed from Member to ELDER Statesman....:woohoo:........Over 500 post's now............Guess I Just chit-chat too much....
ELDER----For some reason, I Just now Felt Real OLD.......:lol:

ELDER, MOE.



PRO's next......If'n I can hold out that long........WHEW.


----------



## 440 dakota

yup ELDER lol made me feel old,just like when going out and being adressed as sir at resturants and stores and such lol don't remeber when that happened but it was years ago

sorry to hear about the unemployment,probably won't feel like it at first but you'll land on you feet and maybe better,been there a couple times myself and the last time it was for the better making more money and time to hunt be with family etc


----------



## Schwinnster

Geez....... don't know if I wanna hang out with you _old guys _now..... *LOL!* Guess this here is just making *me* one post closer to being an _old guy_ myownself  .....*LOL!*

Bummer on the job Moe, but like Ron said, maybe/hopefully a *better* one is in your future, and you'll be able to afford some of those Ebay gems..... although even if I _could_ afford some of them, I just can't see paying those kind of prices.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe, have a great holiday, after 1,st of year you will find a job, i dont know how old you are , but try to get something with a pension --dom


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ You Guy's......I ain't Die'n.....Just lookin' for a new line of work.......
Worked for twenty-two year's in a mom and pop Resturant....Started in the dishroom,,, Was Assistant Manager when they Retired and closed the store.....After that,,,Been doing Construction ever since......Except for a year and a half,,That I Worked doing Paint and Body work in a bodyshop......Let's just say building 1/24 scale model car's is alot easier....:lol:
Really enjoy doing Construction....Building something from the ground up.....Start to finish...... The only thing now is the Economy is so screwed up......Bank's don't want to lend money to people who want to build,,,,They've got so many in foreclosure...That their trying to get their money back out of..............It's CRAZY.....

I'm still Young......Well,,, Middle Aged.......Ok,,,Sort of Old.........Was born the year JFK was killed.......Yeah,, I've been around the block afew times.....This ain't my first Rodeo,, Gent's.....Been Throwed before,,,,Got to get back in the saddle,, Is all......:thumbsup:

MOE.


Hope everyone has a great X-Mas and New Year


----------



## Schwinnster

> I'm still Young......Well,,, Middle Aged.......Ok,,,Sort of Old.........


*LOL!* You filling in for Ian here Moe? *LOL! * _Thinks_, that was *great* Buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Happy new year + 1 day.......Everyone.........Sorry I haven't been in the shop or gotten anything done on the Ol' Nomad......Went out of town,,,,Down in DOM'S neck of the wood's,, Florida.......DisneyWorld to be exact.....
Yeap......It was a Christmas present from my Mother-In-Law,,,,,To both My family and my Brother-In-Law's family.....We all had a great time,and the weather was wonderful the whole trip.....................Forgot to take my boy's laptop along, so I could keep up with everyone's Thread's.........Sure has been a lot happening since I've been gone...... Going to try to get caught-up on everthing and get started back on the '55 Nomad....Finally got my hand's on some BMF.....SOooo..I'm going to give it a shot here sometime this week,, Will keep you guy's posted on my progress.....

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

:wave: *Happy New Year + 2 Moe!* Welcome back Buddy! So how's Dom doin'?  That was some Christmas present your Mother-n-law gave you all! 

I glanced at my Nomad yesterday too.......... LOL! 


I'll be back when you get some heat in this place...... Brrrrr  Need some help with putting a roll back bed on my C-600


----------



## harristotle

Best of luck on finding a new job Moe!


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ John......Sorry forgot to tell you the furnace is out of Heating oil and I'm out of Coal for the Stove as well......You have to build a fire in the 55 gal. drum out back if you need to stay warm....That and wear plenty pair's of Longjohn's......:lol:



Beside's,, It seem's there's been plenty of,"Outside, Hot Air" blowing around the garage's, Here in the past few day's anyway......Sure wish that Hank or Griff would Adjust the Thermostat of "TOS" and close the door......


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Mike......Was out again today, pounding the pavement, So to speak.....Looking,, But no luck yet.....Getting my Name and Info. Out there, Though.......Something will turn up......Might not be what I want to do in the long run,,,But some income is better than none.....With that said....
Haven't really been at the bench to work on the Nomad...Sorry fellow's,,,,I'll try to get some more done on it this weekend, if not before......

MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

No harm in having your priorities in order.
good luck out there. and build when you can.


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> No harm in having your priorities in order.
> good luck out there. and build when you can.


Agreed! Thanks for the update though :thumbsup: something will definitely turn up for you.


----------



## scottnkat

and I agree with both of those past two posts! Something will come up. Keep us informed.


----------



## s.moe

Hey guy's.....Been a few day's since I last checked in on the Forum.....Thank's for all of the encouragement from all of you.... I'm Still putting in application's and checking for work everyday.....I've even started to look for work at some of the All-night gas stations....Where once they were alway's looking for 3rd shift workers,,,Now it seem's everyone's not hiring......................Anyway...............

Alot of rain here today,, so I'm going to try and get some more work done at the bench....As far as the '55 Nomad, goes.......I've gotten the chassis up on wheel's and built the engine / Trans assembily...All painted as well..........Now I've just got to bite the bullet and start on the BMF on the body.....1st time jitter's doing it has me Nervious about messing it up.......Esp. with as much trouble as this build has been and all.........But the best way to learn is to try, Right ??
Got to get it finished, 'Cause I've got a couple of different Build's planed......One of which was inspired by 'Ol Schwinnster,,,The other, Just because I've never built this Kit.....
Still catching up on everyone's Thread's....SOoooo I'll try and post-in on them as I can.......

MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe what about home depot & lowes ???--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Look forward to seeing your updates, Moe. I can't stress enough how important it is to keep a fresh blade in your knife when doing BMF - I went through three blades just doing the Belvedere, myself. Long as you keep the blade fresh, it should go relatively smoothly for ya.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott is right, Moe, when it comes to BMF, just take your time and keep that knife blade fresh! When I do BMF, I do a little bit of it then take a break, it can be tedious work but if you just take your time, don't get in a hurry, it will come out fine and the work will definately be worth it. 

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Guy's....Yeah, I've been Taking notes on everyone's Threads everytime,"BMF" has come up....Rule #1, NEW Blade's.....#2, Take your time.....#3, Don't cut too deep....#4, Make sure Edges are Burnished down Good....#5, Slowly peel excess off......

Did I forget anything ??

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Thank's Guy's....Yeah, I've been Taking notes on everyone's Threads everytime,"BMF" has come up....Rule #1, NEW Blade's.....#2, Take your time.....#3, Don't cut too deep....#4, Make sure Edges are Burnished down Good....#5, Slowly peel excess off......
> 
> Did I forget anything ??
> 
> MOE.


Just that you should always use new blades and take your time!:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

NEW BLADE'S.......OK....OK.....OH, and take my TIME....... GOT IT...

MOE


----------



## Schwinnster

s.moe said:


> NEW BLADE'S.......OK....OK.....OH, and take my TIME....... GOT IT...
> 
> MOE


I might add...... 
_don't_ drink a lot of coffee before doing any BMF 
with those *NEW* blades...... :freak:

Good luck Moe, we're all pullin' for ya here:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Has anyone bothered to mention new blades? I think we should have told him about new blades.:beatdeadhorse: Nahhhhhhhhhh. :woohoo:


----------



## Rns1016

Anyone notice the horse looks more like a donkey?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rns1016 said:


> Anyone notice the horse looks more like a donkey?


I've always thought that too!


----------



## 440 dakota

yes and don't forget the new blades


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> I've always thought that too!


Glad I'm not the only one... I thought I might have been crazy...




440 dakota said:


> yes and don't forget the new blades


New Blades? For?????


----------



## CorvairJim

Rns1016 said:


> Anyone notice the horse looks more like a donkey?


You bet your ass!


----------



## s.moe

OK....OK.......fellow's,,,, Sorry I've been "out of the shop" so to speek.....Real life has been coming first..... SOooo ....Back to my '55 Nomad build,, Finally took the plunge and tried my hand at the BMF on it....I have to say I did have some problem's at first,,,,Was trying to use as small as width when cutting it for the trim....After three attempt's on one piece of side trim,,,I figured out to cut it twice the width as the section I was trying to cover....."Never said I was the sharpest tack in the box anyway"...:lol:.....IT's better to trim off the excess waste and have a good out-come,, than waste a good piece of BMF on apiece of trim........Paid $10 for the pack of Model Master's Krome Foil with two sheet's in it...Don't know it was a good price, or if it's the brand you guy's use,, But what I've got done on it so far is looking good and I'm happy with how it's turning out.....1st time and all.....It's a little tricky to work with around corner's and I've found that you can't bare down down on it too hard, when Burnishing it to fit the piece your trying to cover...Or it will wrinkle up and/or tear.....
So far I've gotten over half of the trim covered,Driver's side window's,front windsheild and side molding....Going to try to finish it all this week......

One question I want to throw out there to you guy's..........Can I spray a Clearcoat Finish on it over the BMF after it's applied ????? It seam's like it would help to "seal" it from the element's and keep it from coming off.....I'm just concerned if it will discolor it or not is all....
I've taken some WIP Pic's of it and will post them when I show the completed Build....Thank's

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yup, you can clearcoat over BMF and like you said, it helps to seal it down. Shouldn't discolor it at all.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, I agree with Mo - I've clearcoated BMF myself and it works just fine. Can't wait to see the progress you've made on it. 

Yeah, I guess someone should have mentioned that you should use a piece wider than what you really need, but in all honesty I didn't even think about it myself. Glad you found out, but sorry you found out the hard way.


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yup, you can clearcoat over BMF and like you said, it helps to seal it down. Shouldn't discolor it at all.
> 
> Mo


And here's proof. I did all the BMF work on this 1960 Corvair glue bomb restoration before clearcoat, including the bumpers:


----------



## s.moe

Thank's guy's.....I figured I could,,But didn't want to take any chances....Just had to be sure....TOO Close to being done for any screw-up's......

MOE.


----------



## harristotle

s.moe said:


> Thank's guy's.....I figured I could,,But didn't want to take any chances....Just had to be sure....TOO Close to being done for any screw-up's......
> 
> MOE.


I don't blame you on that at all Moe. Any updates?


----------



## s.moe

OK Fellow's.......Since some of you asked for up-dates on the Nomad,,,, I figured I'd let everyone know ..... The '55 Has the BMF applied to it....Laid down a nice couple of layer's of clear on it Yesterday....NO Bug's,Leave's, Or Booger's in it....:lol:.....SOooo...All that's left is finial assembly....Hopefully before the week's out.....As some of you know, Still pounding the Pavement...But I'll try to get it done.......


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking forward to seeing the Nomad Moe. Glad it's coming along with no more problems. Good luck pounding the pavement :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

HELP...HELP.....Can any of you guy's tell me how to get my pic's from Photo-bucket on to my thread here ???? I remember seeing awhile back in someone's Thread, How to go about doing this,,,But I haven't found it yet....I'll keep searching for it....Or Untill someone can help me out with doing this.....
I've got the '55 Nomad done and have it's pic's on my new Photo-bucket account.....Now I've just got to get them Here.....I would just post them like I've been doing, but I've about used up all of my file storage space here on hobby-talk....

Any Help would be Great..................Thank's


MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Go to your photobucket and open the file of the car that you want to post pictures of. Put your cursor in the middle of the picture that you want to post. This window will open up around your picture: 


Now move your cursor to the bottom line of that window where it says "IMG Thumbnail". 

Left click on that link, for a couple of seconds it will read "Copied".

Now just come here to this window where you post replies, right click, select "Paste" and it will paste the link to your image here. 

Click on "Preview Post" below the window here and check to see if everything looks right. If it does, just click on "Submit Reply" and you are finished!

I use the thumbnail option that I have just described because it makes the pictures small, uses less bandwidth on the site and keeps people who want to read what you have typed from having to scroll several times right to left and back again in order to read your text. To see the pictures in a larger form they simply need to be clicked on and the picture will open in a new window and be larger.

Hope that helps. If not, PM me and I will try to help you out.

Mo


----------



## Paper Hollywood

It's easy. Upload your pics to Photobucket. On the page where you can see the photo's thumbnail, move your cursor over it and you'll see the dropdown with links. Click the link beside "Direct Link". Then here in the forum entry box, click the little mountain icon (for picture insert). Paste the link in and it's there. 

Also, Photobucket is an open system, so you can paste in code of photos others have posted there as well (and vice versa).

Wade


----------



## s.moe

Thank's.....MO... and P.Hollywood....
I'm going to try and give it a shot.....We'll see how it goes....

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

*'55 Nomad*

:wave:
This is my first attempt at showing my pic's form my Photobucket account....


----------



## s.moe

*'55 Nomad*

:wave:
This is my first attempt at showing my pic's form my Photobucket account.....Hope they show up, Guy's.......

Ok....Fellow's,,,,Here's my '55 Nomad that I started on back in December.....It's a AMT kit and for one reason or another it was a real Beast to build.......I say this because there was alot of Excess Flash (and I do mean ALOT) on the body, Especialy on the passenger side, that had to be removed......I wish I'd of thought about it and took a few pic's of it before I cleaned it up....They would have really shown how bad it was....Anyway,,,,Between that and a leaf sticking in the fresh paint on the Drivers side.....Which I tried to Sand out and Repaint,, But it caused some of the fine detail's to be covered by too many layer's of paint....SOooo...I had to do the Dunk and Strip technique to remove the paint and start over.....

I chose to do a two-tone paint scheme,,Both inside and out....And kept it Stock looking......The paint's are GM color's.....By Dupli-Color,,,,Dover/Artic White and Bahama Blue Metalic....

The only scratchbuilding work that was done to it was,,,Wiring the Battery,,Plug wires,, Adding a Power Brake Booster (Dug up out of my part's bin) and adding lines to it,, And I had to add a back to the rear seat, Because for some reason AMT didn't include this part in the kit.....

Hope the pic's come out and everyone likes them..........Thank's...

MOE.










http://s1049.photobucket.com/albums/s396/smoe18/


----------



## s.moe

Sorry there Fellow's about the Double Post's,,,But I forgot to include the link over to Photobucket....So you all could see all of the pic's of it.....Some are of The Two-tone paint and some show my first attempt's at BMF work.....Thank's

And a BIG Thank's goes out to....MO..... and P. Hollywood,,,, For their help......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Sorry there Fellow's about the Double Post's,,,But I forgot to include the link over to Photobucket....So you all could see all of the pic's of it.....Some are of The Two-tone paint and some show my first attempt's at BMF work.....Thank's
> 
> And a BIG Thank's goes out to....MO..... and P. Hollywood,,,, For their help......:thumbsup:
> 
> MOE.


No problem man, glad to help!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

hey, that looks great, man. nice to see it finished up, and you did a great job. nobody would ever know that it was your first time using BMF. really stellar!!


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Sweet looking Nomad Mo! Bet you're glad you stuck with it.  Love that blue!


----------



## s.moe

MO....Scott....John......I've known you guy's the longest on here and I just wanted to say, Thank's for all the help, insperation, and encouragement You all, and Their are a few other's,,have given to me......I do Appreciate it......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

A beautiful build, Moe. The two-tone job just pops on it, and I like the way you used the same colors inside. Great job on the BMF, too (I have a lot of trouble with the stuff I've been getting recently. It just doesn't stick for me). 

This kit brings back memories form my early years of model building. I built one of these when I was about 12 or 13. The tool was a lot newer then, so I don't think the kit had nearly as much flash as the newer release does. I have a couple of them, including one that I've opened to scavenge for it's gasser parts for a swap, so I've seen just how far downhill it's gone. I've started that one by modifying the body to a true El Camino-style pickup, blending in the custom pickup roof instead of just sitting it's flange on top of the cut roof, and I've smoothed the exposed wagon interior panels in back to replicate a steel pickup bed (I left the lift-up panel in the rear of the floor for the spare tire compartment). The front fender trim is gone, as are the chrome strips from the tailgate, since I think a trucklet like this would have been more likely to have sold in the 150 Series like the sedan delivery. In fact, I might still rework the body to have the tailgate more upright than it is on a Nomad, more like a regular "Tri-5" Chevy wagon. I'm planning on using the straight-6 from the 1950 Chevy pickup kit in it, and building it as a 100% stock "Phantom". I still need to find some basic hubcaps for it.

I plan to build another one some time as a replica (sort of) of my favorite Hot Wheels car from back in the day. Gold paint, mag wheels and redline tires, hood scoop, sunroof, and short "Zoomies" poking out from under the front fender doglegs... Or I might just do a stock build like this one!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO....Scott....John......I've known you guy's the longest on here and I just wanted to say, Thank's for all the help, insperation, and encouragement You all, and Their are a few other's,,have given to me......I do Appreciate it......:thumbsup:
> 
> MOE.


That's what we are here for! Love the Nomad man, that blue is killer!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Jim.....I was kind of going for that Stock but Modern, Car Club look to it.....Kind of a "Family Cruiser"....
I looked on the bottom of the box and in real small print, I saw where my kit was Manufactured at some plant in CHINA....For AMT......When mine rolled off the line, I belive it was the last batch before the weekend, Or the very first one out ,Early on Monday Morning....:lol:.......Seriously, I think mine was suppose to be pulled off the Line and re-melted,,, Someone just missed it, is all.....

Your El-Camino"mad" Build, Sound's like it will be a very cool Build.....Really like the In-line 6 and Plain/basic Dishes Idea's turning it into a Phantom......:thumbsup:.....If I'd of had much more trouble with mine,, It too was going to be Chopped-top Phantom.....


MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

I might have to move that one forward in line some time, like maybe the next time I need a change of pace from my Corvair builds. So many phantoms are built as top of the line cars/trucks, but something like this would have been a utilitarian vehicle. For instance, very few sedan deliveries came from the factory with V-8s. Heck, even the passenger seat was an option in sedan deliveries! I may even take the concept one step further and build it with a couple of years worth of wear and tear on it. I'm thinking of some sort of farm name stenciled on the doors and some farm equipment parts or maybe a hay bale or two in the bed, and maybe a pair of work gloves on the seat if I can find them. Overall, I want people to look at it and say, "I didn't know Chevy made El Caminos that far back"!


----------



## 440 dakota

really came out nice and you nailed the BMF first time, makes me want to pick one up


----------



## s.moe

Hey...Thank's Ron.....I'm just glad it's finally done.....Doing the BMF wasn't as hard as I thought it would be....My biggest problem was trying not to bear-down too hard while Burnishing it down....It would tear or wrinkle real easily......I appreciate it, Buddy.....

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Well...Fellow's,, It's been a few day's now since I finished the Nomad, SOooo...... I've decided to scratch that building Itch with a kit of a really Old Classic.....I plan on doing it Bone stock, the way I would have invisioned it back in that Era.....But with a little bit of color throwed in to spice it up............I'll show some WIP Pic's when I get started on it......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Hi Moe

I just saw your Nomad, and i have to say it looks great


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar......Thank's man, Really appreciate that......So how's your Chevy truck coming along ??? I haven't been on in awhile,, I'll have to check-in on your thread to see what you got done to it........Later....

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Havent done much with it lately, just some minor tuch ups and engine parts. Found out the drive shaft is too long, and im wondering about scuffing the paint again.


----------



## s.moe

Well fellow's.... I've just now started on my '29 Ford and I'm happy to report,,, NO problem's with the build so far.....LOL....NO extra,"Flash",to deal with......Part's are going together nice and fit like they should.....This should be an easy build compared to my last one.........I'm even thinking about doing a little scratchbuilding to it......I'll try and post some new WIP Pic's in a few day's......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Well fellow's.... I've just now started on my '29 Ford and I'm happy to report,,, NO problem's with the build so far.....LOL....NO extra,"Flash",to deal with......Part's are going together nice and fit like they should.....This should be an easy build compared to my last one.........I'm even thinking about doing a little scratchbuilding to it......I'll try and post some new WIP Pic's in a few day's......
> 
> MOE.


Sounds great Looking forward to wip photos I have just orderd a 1925 Model T (amt) and a Revell Dodge Dart Hemi


----------



## s.moe

Those soud Great,, Vegar....I'll keep looking in on your Thread to see them......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, great, Moe - looking forward to your next build


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking forward to seeing your spiced up '29 Moe...... and especially that cool little bicycle :thumbsup: You gonna keep us in suspense as to which version you're building-- woody? pickem up?  

Glad your old Ford aint as flashy as your Chevy.........


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Fellow's.....Still working on the '29,, A little at a time....Have most of the Painting done and getting ready to start some of the finial assembly.....Still have some more scratchbuilding that I'm trying to attempt to add to it.....

John,,, As far as which version I'm building.....It's the Woodie....But the Bike isn't going to be built with this Build.....It's too Modern for the the time era I'm trying to Depict for this build....It'll go in the Part's collection, Along with the extra Roadster body and truck bed,Left-over from the kit.....A little something for the Future........


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks Moe  Glad to hear you're doing some scratching..... Looking forward to seeing that woodie. I've got one that needs rebuilt.....someday 

Looks like a nice kit, and looking forward to seeing what you do with the leftover parts 

Check this out....








Way cool '27 Tub that's pretty much stock. Nice young man had it at a cruise in town here a couple years ago. Stock 4 banger in it, with fakey side pipes. He drives it all over the place. So cool to see it on the road. Last time I saw it, he had painted a number on the doors. I'd love to find some _good_ wire wheels to make a model of it-- or something similar


----------



## s.moe

:wave:.....OK,, Fellow's...It's taken me a bit,, But I've finally gotten the '29 Woodie Finished......I tryed to build it Period Era,"Stock"....Something like someone back then would have seen.....All the Model T's that Henry Ford had Built, Only came out in Black...Starting with the Model A's, Customer's could Buy them in some Basic paint Color's....SOooo,, I decided to Brighten this one up a little, and Go with something that People "Just getting off the Boat" would see and need to Transport them and their Belonging's off the Dock's....I got the Idea from the TV, while watching an old movie one night.....
I did a little Scratchbuilding work to it....The most obvious,, Is the Luggage Rack and Ladder ( These were made by Heating old pieces of Part's Trees over a flame and streaching them to form thin lenght's of Spure,, Afterward they were cut to length and glued into place),, But I also added Stockade type Latches to the Tailgate...(It wouldn't stay closed),, A hand crank Starter to the Grill,(can't have rider's waiting, with a dead battery),, Coil & Plug Wires,, Carburetor Linkage & Fuel lines,, Wiring to the Generator,, And both the top and bottom Radiator Hoses,(These were not included in the Kit),, I also added a steering box,, As well as Building the Trunk that's in the top rack,, The back's of the Sign's are Flat sheet stock and the Lettering is Dry Transfer Decal's, Applied to them and clearcoated afterward's.........
This was a fun Build and I hope everyone like's it.....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

WOW!!! 

Moe, thats amazing, especially the stuff you scratchbuildt:thumbsup:
The extra details makes it stand out


----------



## CorvairJim

Really looks good, Moe!


----------



## DOM-19

Moe, that looks great ,all that roll cage material came out great, def. Something diff.--dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pretty cool !


----------



## scottnkat

that's really great, Moe. I've never been able to stretch sprue so it came out so even - mine always has thick parts and thin parts - fantastic job!!


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *That's awesome Moe!* Some seriously sweet scratchbuilding there. Love builds like this that kinda _'tell a story'_ just sitting there.  Love it all, but those stockade latches are the best!!! Can you still see? :freak:


----------



## s.moe

Thank's,, To all of you Guy's......
Vegar,
Jim,
Dom,
MO,
Scott, &
John........I really do appreciate the comment's.......I just wanted to build something a little different for a change......And ,,Yes, I can still Sea....LOL

John,, The Latches were the only Idea I could come up with at the time....The Darn Tailgate wouldn't stay closed.....They are functional,, I had planed on having a shot of it down, with a Toolbox and Scale sized Tool's laying on it,,,,, But, I put all of my Little tool's in a Med. Bottle (so they wouldn't get lost) and now I've hid it from Myself.....It's here somewhere, I'll come across it Someday, when I'm looking for something else.....

Scott,, Yeah,, Stretching Spure is a "Hit and Miss" kind of Deal.....I had to Stretch ALOT of it, To get Pieces that were a Consistant Diameter and length, that I could work with.....Thank goodness that there are Alot of Tree's in a kit.....LOL...
And what would we do without.....Superglue ???....LOL..


























MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Moe, even color of seats look good--dom


----------



## s.moe

Thank's,, Dom.....I painted them Gloss Brown, Then lightly dry brushed over them with a flat Rust....This made them look like Leather, that had a slightly worn look to them....

MOE


----------



## CorvairJim

Moe, I wish I had your touch when it comes to stretching sprue! It sure would save me money when I need more Plastruct rod... :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

:wave:

Sorry I haven't been around doing much in the Garage, Here Lately......
It's been kind of a slow past few month's for me.....

I did complete one build that i'd like to share with everyone.....

It's Revell's Re-issue of it's '37 Ford Pick-up....The kit come's with extra part's to convert it into a '38 year model...Which is the Build I decided to do.....










I built this kit for a Group build, about a month ago......
It was built basicly OTB, With some scratchbuilding throwed in to add some improvement to it.....

The first change was to the Bed...I removed the plastic bed floor and replaced it with Real wooden plank's, using popcicle stick's....I reused the original bed strip's on the new floor....I also added some tailgate chain's to both sides, using some small chain.....

The interior is all stock, Except I added some textured foil to the bench seat, to make it have the look of cloth, once painted....

The rest of the scratchbuilding was done under the Hood,,, I fabricated Ignition and Sparkplug wire's,,, Fuel line's, (including a filter) for the Duel Carburetor's,,, As well as all the basic wiring for the Major component's, Battery, Generator, Starter motor, Etc....

I chose to do a Two-toned paint scheme on it.....
The color's are Dupli-colors Automotive Lacquer Spray Paint's......
They are Champagne Pearl and Inferno Red.....
Followed by Four coat's of Clearcoat....

The Whitewall's,,, Ford emblem's,,, and Tailgate script are all from the Decal's supplied with the kit....

This build took Third Place in the Group Build......:woohoo:

Thank's for looking.....


----------



## s.moe

A few more shot of my '38 ford,, to go with the first post's.......


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is sweet! I love the color combinations!


----------



## Schwinnster

Whoa Moe! That's one _awesome_ looking build! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
*Uber con-scratch-ulations* p for the scratchbuildin') on it taking 3rd place in the group build......... gotta wonder what 1st & 2cd place looked like tho  Hard to imagine anything looking better than this'un


----------



## s.moe

Thank's,, MO....I thought the two looked great together, as well......lol


----------



## s.moe

JOHN....Hey, man.....Great to hear from you....You doing OK ??? I hope so....

Thank's for the compliment's....Some of your WORK has rubbed off on me.....LOL

Hey,,, Scott took second place with his great build.....And you know his work.....I was just happy to get Third....


----------



## Schwinnster

s.moe said:


> JOHN....Hey, man.....Great to hear from you....You doing OK ??? I hope so....
> 
> Thank's for the compliment's....Some of your WORK has rubbed off on me.....LOL
> 
> Hey,,, Scott took second place with his great build.....And you know his work.....I was just happy to get Third....


Well, *that* explains things!  I'll have to take a look at Scott's build.  

Great to hear from you too Moe. I'm doing alright-- more good days than bad anymore, but realizing it's pretty much a lifelong thing, which kinda stinks, but I'm dealing with it. 

Not sure when I'll get back to the model cars-- (think that's what I was working on ), haven't built anything until last month when I got the urge to build one of my model airplanes. Might post some pics in the airplane section....

Hope things are well with you too Buddy :wave:


----------



## s.moe

Glad to hear your doing Well,, John.....And I'll have to check out the Pic's of that Plane....No rush on the model Car building,,, We know that you can still do some Great work in that Department.....LOL

Thing's are going Great on my end.....Thank's for asking.....


----------



## 440 dakota

Moe I love that truck and never get tired of looking at it 

John good to see ya buddy and glad things are looking up for you,stop by for a visit sometime,(you know where) your buddy there was asking about you not long ago


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, like I said before - I love your truck and honestly think yours was the prettiest damn truck in that group build. If it were my call, I would have given you first place!


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Ron.....Great to hear from you as well.....


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Scott.....Your build was great, Too....Especially the weathering, you added to it...Along with all the Extra's....

Hey, I'm tickled with my little truck.......It won me that Old Cobra Model Kit....And a Ribbon...


----------



## s.moe

:wave:
Well, Guy's...I've just got another project pulled into the Garage....It's a '66 Chevy Nova, by AMT in 1/25 scale... And at this point I'm not really sure on the Paint color...Or if it's going to be a Street Machine or Drag Car....But here's a Pic of the Kit, and I'll show some WIP Pic's of it as the build Progresses.....


----------



## Schwinnster

Careful where ya point that thing Moe!  That's one mean looking Nova. IMHO, I don't think they look right with that huge scoop on them-- unless they're on the strip with lettering and sponsor decals, etc. Run it without the scoop...... cowl induction maybe, and those huge meats in the back and you got a bit of a sleeper

Looking forward to what you do with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

I have orderd one of these too  And a few other kits


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I have one of those kits that I plan to use the chassis from it under an old Johan compact station wagon kit!


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ John....Sorry, I didn't mean to aim it at ya',, man.....Might take an eye out.....LOL

And in my opinion,,, I've never been crazy about these huge Scoop's on anything but a Drag car....I mean, How the heck can anyone even see over it, to the right side of the road???
The whole right hand side of the car would be tore up, If I was to try and drive it on the road.....LOL.....This style of scoop alway's remind's me of the Radiator Inlet underneath a P-51 Mustang,.....LOL....To each, his own, as they say......

I've been digging around in the kit,, And just checking everything out, right at this point....It seam like a nice kit,,not too much flash,,Very little seam's that will require sanding,, Good looking chrome,, and everything is in bag's...Even the Glass,, No scratch's...

Sleeper ???............hummmm??


----------



## s.moe

Vegar,, Hey man....Yeah, this is a pretty nice Kit.....It's got a real nice Tube Chassis under it...And a Fabricated Firewall and Inner fender's......I really think you'll like it....


----------



## s.moe

MO,,,Hey, man....Yeah, It's got a really nice looking Chassis,,,,I like the fact that AMT didn't mold any Exhaust into it, also..... And I'll have to check out the Wagon, When you get started on it....


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Vegar,, Hey man....Yeah, this is a pretty nice Kit.....It's got a real nice Tube Chassis under it...And a Fabricated Firewall and Inner fender's......I really think you'll like it....


Souns great Thanks Moe


----------



## CorvairJim

Funny... I just swapped off an earlier edition of this kit to a friend from another website for a very nice, very restorable 1962 Corvair annual that was only missing a couple of parts. I checked and I can get those missing parts in resin from The Modelhaus, so I'm good to go. He's happy, I'm happy. I WAS looking forward to building the Nova, but it's readily available and a 50 year old Corvair annual isn't!



71 Charger 500 said:


> I have one of those kits that I plan to use the chassis from it under an old Johan compact station wagon kit!


I'll be looking forward to seeing that compact wagon with the Nova's chassis. I have an old Jo-Han Olds F-85 wagon that I hope to build one of these days... If I don't cut it up to use the roof for a proper 1961 Corvair Lakewood wagon. Both cars used the same roof panel and glass, but the Corvair will need plenty of body work to get the tail panel to look right.


----------



## s.moe

Jim.....It sound's to me like you made a Fantastic Swap....Especially since, Like you said,,this Nova kit is readily available in most places.....Also glad to hear, that you'll be able to find those missing part's you need to complete the Corvair....That's alway's a BIG plus......


----------



## CorvairJim

s.moe said:


> Jim.....It sound's to me like you made a Fantastic Swap....Especially since, Like you said,,this Nova kit is readily available in most places.....Also glad to hear, that you'll be able to find those missing part's you need to complete the Corvair....That's alway's a BIG plus......


Thanks, Moe. It was a bolt from the blue. The guy who proposed the swap found the Corvair among a bunch of old models he had stashed away. He says he didn't even remember having half of them! He knew he didn't have any interest in it and thought I could do something with it. He asked what I had to trade along the lines of something from the 1960's that he could stick a built-up, full-house big block Chevy engine that he had lying around into. I gave him a list of several and te Nova SS Pro Street was the one he selected. That worked well for me too, since I generally build mine closer to stock. I was worried that he'd want the stock version of the Nova or the '67 Camaro that I also had on the list, but the fact that the Nova's chassis was already modified sealed the deal for that kit. I have several similar models stripped down for eventual rebuilding, so I could conceivably try my hand at resin casting the small stuff (and with this one, it's really ALL small stuff: wheel covers, headlights, bumpers, and the rear grille), but I don't really have the money to get the supplies I'd need at the moment. I'll be posting some pics of the model in my thread in a moment, if you'd like to see what I've gotten myself into (It's actually one of the nicest rebuildable models I've ever come across, considering it's 50 years old!).


----------



## s.moe

I'm headed over to take a look at it now,,,,Jim....


----------



## s.moe

:wave: Hey Everyone......Well it's been over a month since my last Post....But 'ol Moe's still around.....Just not doing much work....Although, I did get some work done on the '66 Nova That I started....Here's some of the WIP Pic's.....

I decided to build it as a Street Stock Ride....But, without that Huge Hood scoop up front....

With that said, The first thing I did was to fill in the Scribe Line's for the Hood scoop Cut out, along with some nasty Mold Divit's..... 









So out comes the Green Bondo....









After some sanding,, I think It's looking pretty good and will be ready for some Primer....










And since I've now done away with the scoop,,,, I can't use the Kit supplied Intake, Since it's a High-rise one.....









SOooo, I did some digging around in my Part's box and found this Low one that I think will do Just Fine.....









The next thing I decided to change was these....









I sanded them down with some medium grit sandpaper, followed by some Fine, and I belive they'll look just fine once painted....









More Pic's to follow.....


----------



## s.moe

OK,,,The next issue I tackled was the Kit supplied Rim's.....I think they'll look better with a little work.....









And here's the whole set, After a little drilling....Looking much better, Now.....









Now that I've got the Rim's done....I decided Not to go with the Kit supplied Rear Drag Slick's,,Since it's going to be built as a Street Ride......SOooo, I did some more digging around in the 'Ol Part's box,,,And came up with a Pair of Treaded Tire's, that are the same width and almost the same Heigth, That will work fine....As for the front, The kit tire's are fine and I'll use them....









Here's them mounted and installed on the Painted Chassis....









I finished the painting on the Engine and other component's and after assembly, It was installed in the Bay.....









The kit come's with these Straight Pipe's.....









But,, Since It's suppose to be a Street Driven Ride....And we don't want to Have any Problem's with the Police or any ticket's....I dug around and found these in my Spare part's Box.....









Here's something that look's Interesting.....Hummmmm.....









More to Follow.....


----------



## s.moe

OK,, Now that I've got the Exhuast system mounted....I noticed that the kit Has a Place for, But does not supply a Driveshaft Safety Loop....









So I took some Sheet Stock and made one....









It's a lot safer now....We'd have been in for a wild ride if that front U-Joint would have ever let go.....









Next I turned to the Interior.....I had already painted it in a paint scheme to go with the Outer Body color's....But, to me it was going to take away from the Overall look....So, I re-painted it, with Gloss Black for the Seat's and the rest in Black Semi-Gloss....









The Gauge's have White face's and black Number's, with red Needle's.....And the Trim was painted Aluminum...









The last thing I did was,, Use some Textured Foil under the Hood, to give it the look of Insulation.....









NOW....On to Paint and Final Assembly.....Remember those Star Sticker's ???.....WELL, I've come up with a Paint Scheme for them......


----------



## s.moe

SOoooo,, After appling a couple of coat's of White Paint (and after it's dry), I started laying out my Design....

















Once to my liking....I sprayed on a couple of coat's of Color.....

















Then after letting it Dry, I removed the Tape and Sticker's.....Walla...Old Glory....

















After Four coat's of Clear and Drying time....I started Final Assembly.....:woohoo:


----------



## s.moe

OK,, Guy's Here She Is......



























































:roll:.......THANK'S FOR LOOKING.......


----------



## scottnkat

looks great, bud - but then you already know what I think of it


----------



## slammdsonoma

Thats a pretty cool idea on stars.. i have to try that.


----------



## CorvairJim

Awesome job, Moe! That was a great idea, using those star stickers to mask with. :thumbsup:

(I plan to steal it some time in the future... )


----------



## dge467

Very cool build!


----------



## Stangfreak

*Very, very nice looking truck... You did an excellent job on it !!!*


----------



## s.moe

Thank's for the Compliment's, Guy's.....

Slammdsonoma,, Jim.....I picked up the star sticker's at the Dollar Store, But I guess you could find them at any old Office supply or Wal-mart.....


----------



## s.moe

Stangfreak.....Thank's man,,, I assume your refering to My '38 Ford Pick-up....It was a nice kit and a fun build to do....I wanted to do more to it, But ran out of time, Due to the Entry Deadline for the Contest....


----------



## wrxracer519

That Nova is real nice. Great job on it. I plan to use a few of your tips as I continue to build my own.


----------



## s.moe

Thank's, Andy....I appreciate the compliment's....And Steal/use any Idea's/tip's you want...LOL

Although....I've seen a little bit of your work already....And from the look's of it,, You don't need any....


MOE


----------



## ilan benita

Great job!


----------



## s.moe

Thank's, ilan benita.....I appreciate your comment.....


----------



## s.moe

Hey everyone.....

Here's a build that I just finished.....I decided to do something a little different with this one...

I wanted to try and Paint and build it, like I did when I was a Kid....
A straight out of the Box build.....Painted with Brushes and paint from the Bottle's....

NO Scratchbuilding, NO Spray Paint, NO Fixing Mold mark's or Blimishes with Putty....
Just put it together and paint it.....Which is something I haven't done in YEAR'S.....

The OLD Modeler in me, Found this to be quite a Challenge....As It bugged me "NOT" to want to try and Fix or change thing's I found Wrong with the Kit......

In the End though...I stuck to my Plan....Found that it was FUN....And was Surprisingly Pleased with the Finished result's.....

The kit I chose is, Lindberg's '32 Ford Street Pick-up....That I picked up for $8.00








As you can see.....There's not a whole lot to the Kit....
Which is why I Decided to use it for this build.....

And here's Pic's of the Finished Result's.....

















































And it was ALL Painted using these 3 Brushes.....Just like the one's I used when I was
a Kid.....









THANK'S FOR LOOKING............


----------



## rtbeuke

Hey Moe,

Really like what you did with the '32 Ford Street Pick-up! I don't think my brush only skill would come out as well as yours! I'll have to try it.

Took a look at the rest of your "garage" and you have quite a few really nice builds! I really liked your roll-back wrecker and Dale's #3! I'll have to try your techniques that you used to get your crash damage on the #3.

I just found Ian's site through a link here two days ago and signed up as member!

Keep up the great work! I'll be watching!


----------



## harristotle

Moe, very cool! 

Those stacks remind me of a rat rod video my roommate and I used to watch back at school. There's a video on youtube of a rat rod that a guy built, it's got a real old Chrysler Hemi in it with 6 velocity stacks like you've got. Man is it sweet! If I remember when I get home tonight I'll look it up and post it...


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, I told you before, but I'll repeat myself here - you did a fantastic job, especially considering the rules you set down for this build - it seriously couldn't look any better


----------



## s.moe

Thank's.... Tom, Mike, and Scott....

This Old Modeler appreciate's the Comment's, guy's....


MOE


----------

